# تحلية المياه



## عبد الجبار (25 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخوانى هذا موقع جديد خاص بتحلية المياه وهو باللغة العربية 

وقام بإنشاءه الأستاذ الدكتور حسن البنا

اتمنى ان تستفيدو منه

www.ada-eg.com


----------



## عبد الجبار (25 مارس 2006)

ورجاء الذى عنده اى استفسار يبعتهو لى

ولا تنسونا فى صالح دعائكم


----------



## أبـو عمـــر (25 مارس 2006)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

موقع جيد جدا .. ما شاء الله تبارك الله 

وأحب أن أسجل هنا إعجابي بالدكتور حسن البنا وأنا أكتب هذا من باب الوفاء له لأني كنت أحد طلابه أيام دراستي الجامعية ... ودرست عنده المستوى الثاني لمادة تحلية المياه التي تستخدم فيها تقنية الغشاء .

ما شاء الله عليه في قمة الأخلاق والأدب ... بالإضافة إلى مستواه العلمي ... وربنا يبارك في علمه ويجزيه كل الخير .

أشكرك أخي عبدالجبار على هذا الموقع المفيد ولا شك ... أثابك الله​


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (25 مارس 2006)

جزاك الله خير جزاء المحسنين


----------



## أبـو عمـــر (29 مارس 2006)

الموضوع للرفع ...


----------



## المهندس المسلم. (29 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
أخي العزيز المهندس عبد الجبار بعد السلام والتحيه المباركه
الموقع لا يعمل والدكتور حسن البنا يستحق الكثير والكثير من الشكر والإفتخار بأعماله الجليله والعظيمه.
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته


----------



## المهندس المسلم. (29 مارس 2006)

تحلية المياه المالحة ​
تعريف تحلية المياه :

هي تحويل المياه المالحة إلى مياه نقية من الأملاح صالحة للاستخدام .ويتم ذلك عبر طرق عديدة للتحلية . 

عوامل اختيار الطريقة المناسبة للتحلية:

أولا : نوعية مياه البحر ( تركيز الأملاح الذائبة الكلية) :

تصل كمية الأملاح الكلية المذابة في المياه الخليج العربي إلى حوالي 56000 جزء من المليون في الخبر كما أنها تتراوح ما بين 38000 إلى 43000 جزء من المليون في مياه البحر الأحمر بمدينه جده .

ثانياً : درجة حرارة مياه البحر والعوامل الطبية المؤثرة فيه : 

ويجب مراعاة ذلك عند تصميم المحطات حيث أن المحطة تعطي الإنتاج المطلوب عند درجة الحرارة المختارة للتصميم بحيث لو زادت أو انخفضت درجة الحرارة عن هذا المعدل فإن ذلك يؤثر على كمية المنتج بالزيادة أو النقصان أما العوامل الطبيعية المؤثرة فتشمل المد والجزر وعمق البحر وعند مأخذ المياه وتلوث البيئة .

ثالثاً : تكلفة وحدة المنتج من ماء وكهرباء :

وذلك بمتابعة أحدث التطورات العالمية في مجال التحلية وتوليد الطاقة للوصول إلى أفضل الطرق من الناحية الاقتصادية من حيث التكلفة الرأسمالية وتكاليف التشغيل والصيانة .

وصف مبسط لمحطة تحلية:

يبدأ دخول مياه البحر إلى مآخذ مياه البحر من خلال مصافي وذلك لمنع الشوائب من الدخول إلى مضخات مياه البحر التي تقوم بدورها بضخ مياه البحر إلى المبخرات . هذا ويتم حقن مياه البحر بمحلول هيبوكلوريد الصوديوم عند مآخذ مياه البحر أي قبل دخولها المبخرات وذلك لمعالجتها من المواد البيولوجية العالقة بها . ويتم تجهيز هذا المحلول في خزانات ومن ثم يتم حقنه خلال مضخات بمعدلات حسب الطلب .

يوجد بمآخذ مياه البحر لوحات توزيع القوى الكهربائية التي تغذي المضخات وغيرها بالكهرباء ، كما يوجد أيضا أجهزة القياس والتحكم اللازمة لهذه المعدات . هذا ويتم انتقال مياه البحر بعد ذلك إلى المبخرات والتي تتكون من عدة مراجل يتم خلالها تبخير مياه البحر ومن ثم تكثيفها وتجميعها . 

وبالنظر إلى ما يحدث للعمليات المتتابعة المياه لحظة دخولها المبخرات وحتى الحصول على المياه العذبة نجد أنه يتم إضافة بعض الكيماويات منها ( البولي فوسفات ) إلى مياه البحر قبل دخولها المبخرات وذلك لمنع الترسبات (القشور SCALES ) داخل أنابيب المكثفات والمبادلات الحرارية كما نجد أن مياه البحر هذه تمرر على أجهزة تسمى بنوازع الهواء وذلك للتخلص من الغازات المذابة بمياه البحر كما يتم تسخين مياه البحر بواسطة مبادلات حرارية تعمل بالبخار وتسمى ( مسخنات المياه المالحة ) . هذا ويلزم للمبخرات أنواع متعددة من المضخات منها ما يلزم لتدوير الماء الملحي داخل المبخرات ومنها ما يلزم لتصريف الرجيع الملحي إلى قناة الصرف ومنها ما يلزم لضخ الماء المنتج إلى محطة المعالجة الكيماوية .





هذا وبعد ضخ الماء المنتج إلى محطة الكيماوية والتي يتم فيها معالجة المياه المنتجة بالمواد المختلفة مثل الكلور وثاني أكسيد الكربون والجير حتى يصبح حسب المواصفات المطلوبة عالمياً يتم نقله من محطة المعالجة الكيماوية إلى الخزانات الكبيرة التي تمد الشبكة بالماء الصالح للشرب. 

إنتاج الطاقة الكهربائية في محطات التحلية:

عادة ما يتم استغلال جزء من البخار المنتج من محطات التحلية في عملية انتاج الطاقة الكهربائية لتغذية احتياجات محطة التحلية والمجمع السكني ومحطات الضخ ، وعليه يتم تصدير باقي الطاقة المنتجة من هذه المحطة إلى الشبكة الكهربائية . 

وبالنظر إلى محطة توليد الكهرباء نجد أنها تتكون أساساً من مجموعة من الغلايات تقوم بتحميص البخار المنتج من محطة التحلية والتوربينات البخارية الموصلة بالمولدات التي تنتج الطاقة الكهربائية . هذا وتشتمل المحطة على بعض المعدات المساعدة ومضخات وزانات وقود وأنظمة مكافحة الحريق وبطاريات كهربائية لإمداد الأجهزة الضرورية بالطاقة عند حدوث إي خلل بالشكة ، هذا بالإضافة إلى الحاسب الآلي الذي بواسطته يمكن السيطرة على جميع أجهزة القياس والتحكم والمراقبة لكافة معدات المشروع .


----------



## المهندس المسلم. (29 مارس 2006)

طرق تحلية المياه المالحة ​
أولا : تحلية المياه بطرق التقطير 

ثانياً: التحلية باستخدام طرق الأغشية 

ثالثاً : تحلية المياه بطريقة البلورة أو التجميد .



أولا : تحلية المياه بطرق التقطير 

الفكرة الأساسية لعمليات التقطير تكمن في رفع درجة حرارة المياه المالحة الى درجة الغليان وتكوين بخار الماء الذي يتم تكثيفه بعد ذلك الى ماء ومن ثم معالجته ليكون ماء صالحا للشرب أو الري . 

طرق التقطير : نذكر منها بعض الطرق المهمة : 

1- التقطير العادي :

يتم غلي الماء المالح في خزان ماء بدون ضغط . ويصعد بخار الماء الى أعلى الخزان ويخرج عبر مسار موصل الى المكثف الذي يقوم بتكثيف بخار الماء الذي تتحول الى قطرات ماء يتم تجميعها في خزان الماء المقطر . وتستخدم هذه الطريقة في محطات التحلية ذات الطاقة الإنتاجية الصغيرة. 

2- التقطير الومضي متعدد المراحل :

اعتماداً على الحقيقة التي تقرر أن درجة غليان السوائل تتناسب طردياً مع الضغط الواقع عيها فكلما قل الضغط الواقع على السائل انخفضت درجة غليانه . وفي هذه الطريقة تمر مياه البحر بعد تسخينها إلى غرف متتالية ذات ضغط منخفض فتحول المياه إلى بخار ماء يتم تكثيفه على أسطح باردة ويجمع ويعالج بكميات صالحة للشرب . وتستخدم هذه الطريقة في محطات التحلية ذات الطاقة الإنتاجية الكبيرة (30000 متر مكعب أي حوتاي 8 ملايين جلون مياه يوميا ) .





3- التقطير بمتعدد المراحل ( متعدد التأثير ): 

تقوم المقطرات المتعددة التأثيرات بالاستفادة من الأبخرة المتصاعدة من المبخر الأول للتكثف في المبخر الثاني . وعليه ، تستخدم حرارة التكثف في غلي ماء البحر في المبخر الثاني ، وبالتالي فإن المبخر الثاني يعمل كمكثف للأبخرة القادمة من المبخر الأول ،وتصبح هذه الأبخرة في المبخر الثاني مثل مهمة بخار التسخين في المبخر الأول. وبالمثل ، فإن المبخر الثالث يعمل كمكثف للمبخر الثاني وهكذا ويسمى كل مبخر في تلك السلسة بالتأثير.





4-التقطير باستخدام الطاقة الشمسية :

تعتمد هذه الطريقة على الاستفادة من الطاقة الشمسية في تسخين مياه البحر حتى درجة التبخر ثم يتم تكثيفها على أسطح باردة وتجمع في مواسير . 

5-التقطير بطريقة البخار المضغوط :

بينما تستخدم وحدات التقطير متعدد التأثير والتبخير الفجائي مصدر بخار خارجي للتسخين كمصدر أساسي للحرارة ، فإن التقطير بانضغاط البخار – والذي يختصر عادة إلى التقطير بالانضغاط –يستخدم بخاره الخاص كمصدر حراري بعدما يضغط هذا البخار . وفي هذه الطريقة ، يمكن الحصول على اقتصادية عالية للطاقة . ولكن ، من الضروري الحصول على الطاقة الميكانيكية باستخدام ضاغط ( أو أي شكل للطاقة المستفادة بأجهزة أخرى مثل ضاغط الطارد البخاري steam-ejector compressor). وبرغم اختلاف هذه العملية للتقطير عن العملية المثالية فأنه يلزم التنويه بأن مصادر حرارية كم هو الحال في عمليات التقطير الأخرى والتي نوقشت في الفصل الحالي.

يسخن ماء البحر مبدئيا في مبادل حراري أنبوبي مستخدما كلا من الماء الملح والماء المطرود والماء العذب الخارجي من الوحدة ثم يغلى ماء البحر داخل أنابيب المقطر . وتضغط الأبخرة ، ثم ترجع الى المقطر حيث تتكثف خارج الأنابيب مما يوفر الحرارة اللازمة لعملية الغليان . وتسحب الغازات غير القابلة للتكثيف من حيز البخار والتكثيف بوساطة مضخة سحب أو طارد بخاري أيهما يلائم. 

ويعتبر الضاغط هو قلب وحدة التقطير. فإذا لم تضغط الأبخرة فإنه لا يمكنها التكثف على الأنابيب الحاملة لماء البحر المغلي لأن درجة حرارة تكثيف البخار النقي عند ضغط معين تقل عن درجة حرارة غليان الماء الملح عند هذا الضغط . فمثلا ، إذا كان ضغط البخار 1 ضغط جوي ، فإن بخار الماء يتكثف عند درجة 100 م ، ولكن ماء البحر بتركيز مضاعف يغلي عند حوالي 101م . وحتى يتسنى للأبخرة التكثف عند درجة حرارة 101م ، فإنه يلزم على الأقل لهذه الأبخرة أن تضغط الى ضغط 1.03 ضغط جوي.





ثانياً: التحلية باستخدام طرق الأغشية

1- التناضح العكسي :

تعتبر عملية التناضح العكسي حديثة بالمقارنة مع عمليتي التقطير والديلزة حيث تم تقديمها تجاريا خلال السبعينات . وتعرف عملية التناضح العكسي على أنها فصل الماء عن محلول ملحي مضغوط من خلال غشاء . ولا يحتاج الأمر إلى تسخين أو تغيير في الشكل . 

ومن الناحية التطبيقية يتم ضخ مياه التغذية في وعاء مغلق حيث يضغط على الغشاء ، وعندما يمر جزء من الماء عبر الغشاء تزداد محتويات الماء المتبقي من الملح . وفي نفس الوقت فإن جزءا من مياه التغذية يتم التخلص منه دون أن يمر عبر الغشاء . وبدون هذا التخلص فإن الازدياد المطرد لملوحة مياه التغذية يتسبب في مشاكل كثيرة ، مثل زيادة الملوحة والترسبات وزيادة الضغط الأسموزي عبر الأغشية . وتتراوح كمية المياه المتخلص منها بهذه الطريقة ما بين 20 إلى 70% من التغذية اعتمادا على كمية الأملاح الموجودة فيها .

ويتكون نظام التناضح العكسي من الآتي ( شكل 6 ) :

معالجة أولية . 
مضخة ذات ضغط عال . 
مجمع أغشية . 
معالجة نهائية ( أخيرة ).




والمعالجة الأولية مهمة لأن مياه التغذية يجب أن تمر عبر ممرات ضيقة أثناء العملية ، كذلك يجب إزالة العوالق ومنع ترسب الكائنات الحية ونموها على الأغشية . وتشمل المعالجة الكيمائية التصفية وإضافة حامض أو مواد كيميائية أخرى لمنع الترسيب.

والمضخة ذات الضغط العالي توفر الضغط اللازم لعبور الماء من خلال الأغشية وحجز الأملاح . وهذا الضغط يتراوح ما بين 17 إلى 27 بارا ( 250 – 400 رطل على البوصة المربعة ) لمياه الآبار و 45 إلى 80 بارا ( 800 – 1180 رطل على البوصة المربعة ) لمياه البحر .

ويتكون مجمع الأغشية من وعاء ضغط وغشاء يسمح بضغط الماء عليه كما يتحمل الغشاء فارق الضغط فيه . والأغشية نصف المنفذه قابلة للتكسر وتختلف في مقدرتها على مرور الماء العذب وحجز الأملاح . وليس هناك غشاء محكم إحكاما كاملا في طرد الأملاح ، ولذلك توجد بعض الأملاح في المياه المنتجة .

وتصنع أغشية التناضح العكسي من أنماط مختلفة . وهناك اثنان ناجحان تجاريا وهما اللوح الحلزوني والألياف / الشعيرات الدقيقة المجوفة . ويستخدم هذين النوعين لتحلية كل من مياه الآبار ومياه البحر على الرغم من اختلاف تكوين الغشاء الإنشائي ووعاء الضغط اعتمادا على المصنع وملوحة الماء المراد تحليته .

أما المعالجة النهائية فهي للمحافظة على خصائص الماء واعداده للتوزيع . وربما شملت هذه المعالجة إزالة الغازات مثل سلفايد الهايدروجين وتعديل درجة القلوية.

وهناك تطوران ساعدا على تخفيض تكلفة تشغيل محطات التناضح العكسي أثناء العقد الماضي هما : تطوير الغشاء الذي يمكن تشغيله بكفاءة عند ضغوط منخفضة ، وعملية استخدام وسائل استرجاع الطاقة . وتستخدم الأغشية ذات الضغط المنخفض في تحلية مياه الآبار على نطاق واسع.

وتتصل وسائل استرجاع الطاقة بالتدفق المركز لدى خروجه من وعاء الضغط . ويفقد الماء أثناء تدفقه المركز من 1 إلى 4 بارات ( 15 – 60 رطل على البوصة المربعة ) من الضغط الخارج من مضخة الضغط العالي ، ووسائل استرجاع الطاقة هذه ميكانيكية وتتكون عموما من توربينات أو مضخات من النوع الذي بوسعه تحويل فارق الضغط إلى طاقة محركة .

2-الفرز الغشائي الكهربائي (الديلزة):

عُرفت الديلزة الكهربائية تجارياً منذ الستينات ، أي عشر سنوات قبل التناضح العكسي . أسلوب تكلفة فعال لتحلية مياه الآبار المالحة وفسح المجال للاهتمام في هذا الشأن .

وتعتمد تقنية الديلزة الكهربائية على الأسس العامة التالية .

أغلب الأملاح الذائبة في الماء متأينة إيجابيا (CATHODIC) أو سلبياً ( IONIC) . 
هذه الأيونات تنجذب نحو القطب الكهربائي ( ELECTROD) حسبما تحمله من شحنة كهربائية ( ELETRIC CHARGE ) . 

يمكن إنشاء أغشية تسمح انتقائياً بمرور الأيونات حسب شحنتها الكهربائية ( سالبة أو موجبة ) . 
إن محتويات الأيونات الذائبة في المحلول الملحي مثل الصوديوم ( +) الكلور أيد (-) الكالسيوم (++) والكربونات (--) تظل منتشرة في الماء لتتولى معادلة شحناتها الخاصة . وعند توصيل الأقطاب الكهربائية إلى مصدر تيار خارجي ، مثل البطارية المتصلة بالماء ، فإن الأيونات تتجه نحو الشحنات المعاكسة لشحناتها والموجودة في المحلول ، وذلك ممن خلال التيار الكهربائي الساري في المحلول سعياً وراء التحييد ( NEUTRALIZATION ) . ولتتم تحلية المياه المالحة من خلال هذه الظواهر فإن الأغشية التي تسمح بمرور أيونات من نوع واحد فقط ( وليس النوعين ) توضع بين قطبين كهربائيين ، على أن يتم وضع هذه الأغشية بطريقة متعاقبة ،أي غشاء واحد لانتقاء الأيونات ذات الشحنة الموجبة السالبة ، مع ضع لوح فاصل بين كل غشاءين يسمح بانسياب الماء بينهما ويشكل أحد اللوحين الفاصلين قناة تحمل مياه التغذية والمياه المنتجة ، بينهما يشكل اللوح الفاصل الأخر قناة تحمل مياه الرجيع . وحيث أن الأقطاب الكهربائية مشحونة وتناسب مياه التغذية المالحة عبر اللوح الفاصل بزاوية مستقيمة على القطب ، فإن الأيونات تنجذب وتتجه القطب الإيجابي . وهذا يؤدي تركيز أملاح قناة الماء المنتج . وتمر الأيونات ذات الشحنة السالبة خلال الغشاء الانتقائي لها ولكنها لا تستطيع أن تمر خلال الغشاء الخاص بالأيونات الموجبة والذي يقفل خطها وتبقي للأيونات السالبة في الماء المالح ( الرجيع ) . وبالمثل فإن الأيونات الموجبة تحت تأثير القطب السلبي تتحرك في الاتجاه المعاكس من خلال الغشاء المنتقي للأيونات الموجبة إلى القناة ذات الماء المركز في الجانب الآخر ، وهنا يتم اصطياد الأيونات الموجبة حيث أن الغشاء التالي ينتقي الأيونات السالبة ويمنع أي تحرك نحو القطب . وبهذا الأسلوب يتم إيجاد محلولين أحدهما مُركز والآخر قليل التركيز بين الغشاءين المتعاقبين المتجاورين. وهذان الفراغان المحتويان من قبل الغشاءين ( واحد للأيونات السالبة ولآخر للموجبة ) يسميان خلية . ويتكون زوج الخلية من خليتين حيث يهاجر من إحداهما الأيونات ( الخلية المخففة للمياه المنتجة ) وفي الأخرى تتركز الأيونات ( الخلية المركزة لمياه الرجيع ) .

وتتكون وحدة الديلزة الكهربائية من عدة مئات من أزواج الخلايا مربوطة مع بعضها البعض بأقطاب كهربائية تسمى مجمع الأغشية . وتمر مياه التغذية متحاذية في آن واحد عبر ممرات من خلال الخلايا لتوفير انسياب المياه المنتجة المحلاة كما يمر الماء المركز من المجمع .

واستناداً على تصميم النظام فإنه يمكن إضافة المواد الكيمائية في المجمع لتخفيف الجهد الكهربائي ومنع تكوين القشور .


----------



## المهندس المسلم. (29 مارس 2006)

وتتكون وحدة الديلزة الكهربائية من العناصر الأساسية التالية .

مرفق المعالجة الأولية . 
مجمع الأغشية . 
مضخة تدوير ذات ضغط منخفض . 
إمداد طاقة للتيار المباشر ( مقوم – RECTIFIER ) . 
معالجة نهائية . 

يجب معالجة مياه التغذية منذ البداية لمنع المواد التي تعرق الأغشية أو تسد القنوات الضيقة في الخلايا من الدخول إلى مجمع الأغشية . ويتم تدوير مياه التغذية من خلال المجمع بواسطة مضخة ذات ضغط ضئيل للتغلب على مقاومة المياه أثناء عبورها للممرات الضيقة . وغالباً ما يركب مقوم لتحويل التيار المتذبذب إلى تيار مباشر يتم تزويده للأقطاب من خارج مجمعات الأغشية .

وتشمل المعالجة النهائية ( الأخيرة) تثبيت الماء وتجهيزه للتوزيع ، والتي ربما تتضمن إزالة الغازات مثل سلفايد الهيدروجين أو تعديل درجة القلوية .

تقنية الديلزة الكهربائية المعكوسة

منذ مطلع السبعينات قدمت إحدى الشركات الأمريكية علمية الديلزة الكهربائية المعكوسة على أساس تجاري . وتقوم وحدة الديلزة الكهربائية المعكوسة عموماً على الأسس ذاتها التي تقوم عليها وحدة الديلزة الكهربائية ، غير أن كلاً من قناتي الماء المنتج والماء المركز متطابقتان في التركيب الإنشائي ، وعلى فترات متعددة من الساعة الواحدة تنعكس قطبية الأقطاب كما ينعكس الانسياب آنياً بحيث تصبح القناة المنتجة هي قناة المياه المركزة وقناة المياه المركزة هي قناة المياه المنتجة ، والمنتجة هي المعاكس عبر مجمع الأغشية وبمجرد انعكاس القطبية والانسياب فإن كمية وافية من المياه المنتجة تنصرف حتى يتم غسيل خطوط مجمع الأغشية ويتم الحصول على نوعية المياه المرغوبة . وتستغرق عملية الغسيل هذه ما بين 1-2 دقيقة ثم تستأنف عملية إنتاج المياه . ويفيد انعكاس العملية في تحريك وغسيل القشور والمخلفات الأخرى في الخلايا قبل تراكمها وتسببها لبعض المعضلات ( الانسداد مثلا ) . والغسيل يسمح للوحدة بالتشغيل بقليل من المعالجة الأولية ويقلل اتساخ الأغشية . 

ثالثاً : تحلية المياه بطريقة البلورة أو التجميد.

الفكرة الأساسية 

تعتمد عملية إزالة ملوحة المياه بالتجميد على الحقيقة الثابتة أن بلورات الثلج المتكونة بتبريد ماء ملح تكون خالية من الملح ، مما يجعل هناك تشابها بين هذه العملية وعملية التقطير التي تنتج بخارا خاليا من الأملاح من محلول من الماء الملح.هذا التشابه يظهر فقط من ناحية خلو الناتج في كلتا العمليتين من الأملاح ولكنهما بالطبع يختلفان من الناحية العملية حيث تتم عملية التقطير عند درجة حرارة أعلى من الدرجة المحيطة بينما تتم عملية التجميد عند درجة حرارة أقل من الدرجة المحيطة . هذا الاختلاف في درجة حرارة التشغيل ، في كلتا العمليتين ، يؤثر على تصميم الأجهزة والمعدات الخاصة بكل عملية، إذ يراعي في تصميم عملية التقطير تقليل كمية الحرارة المفقودة من وحدة التقطير الى الجو المحيط ، بينما يراعي في تصميم عملية إزالة الملوحة بالتجميد التقليل من كمية الحرارة المكتسبة بوحدة التجميد من الجو المحيط . وأهم عيوب إزالة ملوحة المياه بالتجميد هي المشاكل الناجمة عن نقل وتنقية الثلج ، وأهم مميزاتها التقليل من الترسب والتآكل إذ يتم التشغيل عند درجات حرارة منخفضة نسبيا .

وتعتمد عملية إزالة ملوحة المياه بالتجميد – وتصميم معداتها – على القواعد الأساسية المعروفة والأجهزة الخاصة بتنقية التبريد ، ولكن بعد تعديلها لتناسب إزالة ملوحة المياه بالتجميد .

وتنقسم عملية إزالة ملوحة المياه بالتجميد الى طريقتين : التجميد المباشر والتجميد غير المباشر .

التجميد المباشر :

يبين شكل (7 – 1) الفكرة الأساسية لعملية التجميد المباشر والذي يعرف بعملية زارشين Zarchin process (أيضا يعرف بعملية التفريغ والتبخير الفجائي Vacuum-flash process). ولقد تم إجراء الكثير من التعديلات على هذه الطريقة بشركة كولت إندستريز Colt Industries بمدينة بلويت بولاية ويسكونسون الأمريكية. وفي هذه العملية ، يدخل ماء البحر بعد تبريده في المبادل الحراري الى برج التجميد (المبلور crystallizer) حيث يكون الضغط داخل البرج ما بين 3و4 مم زئبق ( حوالي 0.005 ضغط جوي ) مما يسبب التبخير الفجائي لجزء من ماء البحر . وتسحب الحرارة اللازمة للتبخير من الجزء المتبقي من ماء البحر ، مما يسبب هذا الجزء ( درجة التجميد حوالي –1,9 درجة مئوية لماء البحر النقي وحوالي 3,8 درجة مئوية لما البحر ذي التركيز ضعف التركيز العادي). وتعطى المجمدات الحديثة معدلات بلورة في حدود من 1 الى 1,5 طن من الثلج لكل ساعة ولكل متر مكعب من حجم المبلور .

ومن دراسة احتياجات الطاقة الحرارية ، يتضح أن إزالة ملوحة المياه بالتجميد تحتاج الى حوالي 80 سعرا حراريا لإنتاج كيلو جرام واحد من الثلج ، بينما تحتاج إزالة ملوحة المياه بالتبخير الى حوالي 600 سعر حراري لإنتاج كيلو جرام واحد من البخار . وعليه ، فإن الحرارة المستخدمة لإنتاج كيلو جرام واحد من البخار تكفي لإنتاج 7,5 كيلو جرام من الثلج . ولكن يراعى في حالة الإعذاب بالتجميد ضرورة غسل الثلج الناتج للتخلص من الأملاح الدقيقة المصحوبة مع البلورات ، والتي قد تمثل 50% من وزن البلورات .

وتعتبر طريقة غسلالثلج بتمريرة عكس تيار من ماء الغسيل يسري الى اسفل , من أكفأ الطرق لغسل البلورات من الملح إذ تفقد كمية محدودة جدا من المياه العذبة أثناء عملية الغسيل . ويوجد حاليا أعمدة غسيل ذات كفاءه عالية وحجم صغير , حيث تتم عملية الغسيل في عمود ذي ضغط عال نسبيا ومغمور كليا بالسائل . ويتم سريان كل من الماء الملح المركز والماء العذب خلال مبادل حراري لتبريد ماء البحر مبدئيا . 

التجميد غير المباشر 

تستخدم هذه الطريقة مبردا ذا ضغط جزئي أعلى بكثير من الضغط الجزئي للماء ، حتى يمكن التغلب على العيوب الناتجة من انخفاض الضغط الجزئي للماء عند درجة التجمد ، مما يسبب انخفاض كثافة بخار الماء ، وبالتالي يزداد حجم البخار الذي يلزم إزاحته ، هذا بالإضافة الى الحاجة الى جهاز محكم للتفريغ . وبالطبع ، يجب أن يختار المبرد بحيث لا يكون ذوابا في الماء حتى تسهل عملية الفصل . وتتوافر هذه الصفات في مبردات مختلفة تستعمل في هذا المجال مثل البيوتان والمواد العظوية المفلورة fluorinated organics ، مثل فريون 114 . ويبين شكل (7-3) رسما توضيحيا لعملية التجميد غير المباشر باستخدام البيوتان . وتبلغ درجة حرارة غليان البيوتان عند الضغط الجوي –0.5 م مما يجعلها قريبة جدا من درجة حرارة تجمد الماء . ويدخل كل من سائل البيوتان وماء التغذية الى المجمد ، حيث الضغط أقل بقليل من الضغط الجوي ، مما يسبب غليان البيوتان بعد أن يأخذ الحرارة اللازمة للتبخير من الماء بتحويلة الى ثلج . ويتكون 1.15 طن من الثلج بتبخير طن واحد من البيوتان ( الحرارة اللازمة لتبخير البيوتان عند درجة –3م حوالي 91 سعر / كجم ) . ويتم غسل مزيج الثلج والماء الملح بكمية صغيرة من تيار معاكس من الماء العذب ، بينما يذهب معظم بخار البيوتان الى الضاغط رقم 1 حيث يضغط الى ضغط أعلى من الضغط الجوي بقليل . وفي المصهر ، يتم التلامس ما بين البيوتان من الضاغط والثلج ، مما يسبب انصهار الثلج مع تكثف بخار البيوتان الى سائل البيوتان ، ثم يتم فصل الماء عن البيوتان في المصفق decanter نتيجة لاختلاف الكثافة ( 1 و 0.6 على التوالي ) . ويتم إرجاع سائل البيوتان الى المجمد ، بينما يخرج الماء العذب من وحدة إزالة الملوحة بعد استخدامه لتبريد ماء البحر في مبادل حراري . وتستخدم عملية الفريون 114 طريقة الانصهار غير المباشر بدلا من الانصهار بالتلامس المباشر ( التي يستخدمها البيوتان ) مما يقلل تلوث الثلج المذاب بسائل التبريد. ويمر جزء صغير من بخار البيوتان الى الضاغط رقم 2 حيث يضغط الى ضغط أعلى من الضغط الناتج من الضاغط رقم 1 . ويمرر البخار الناتج من الضاغط رقم 2 الى مكثف بالمياه حيث يتكثف بخار البيوتان الى سائل ويعود الى المجمد . وتعتبر هذه الدورة الإضافية للبيوتان بمثابة التبريد المساعد اللازم لتعويض الحرارة المتسربة الى وحدة إزالة الملوحة حتى يمكن المحافظة على درجات حرارة باردة متواصلة .


----------



## أبـو عمـــر (30 مارس 2006)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ محمد سامح .. أشكرك على تقديمك لهذا الكم من المعلومات المفيدة والصور الواضحة ..  

بوركت وجزاك الله خير .. 

بالنسبة للموقع فهو يعمل ... تأكد منه مرة أخرى :81: 

واسمحوا لي بإضافة المواضيع التي كتبت في السابق والمتعلقة بــــ تحلية المياه 

R.O

هل تعرفون ماهو R.O 

درس شيق جدا في طرق تحلية الماء

تقنية التناضح العكسي

طرق تحلية المياه المالحه

اريد معلومات عن تحلية المياه بنظام (R.O) (REVERSE OSMOSIS) 

وجزاكم الله خير جميعا ​


----------



## ايمن رزق (1 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم 
انا كيميائى اعمل بمجال الاغذية ارجو افادتى بمواصفات المياة المستخدمة بانتاج العصائر وكيفية تحلية المياة


----------



## الطويل (2 أبريل 2006)

:14: الموضوع شيق ومفيد وبارك الله فيك على هذا المعلومات القيمه ونتمنى منك المزيد ويا ليت لو شوى توضيح على وحدة التحليه (المبخر المتعدد المراحل)med ولكم جزيل الشكر والعرفان


----------



## بلدي (2 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم ، أشكركم على هذه المعلومات القيمة ، ولكني أتمنى أن تدلوني على كتب أو برامج ، تختص بتحليل المياه، يعني (مختبر تحليل المياه ) وما هي الإختبارات التي تحدث داخله وكيفية إجراءها ، أتمنى أن تبحثوا في هذا المجال لكي يصبح الموضوع مكتمل 
وشكراً جزيلاً مرة ثانية 
م. وسام


----------



## المهندس المسلم. (2 أبريل 2006)

*المياه المنقاة...و خطورتها على الصحة*

لا حياة بلا مياه، هذه العبارة توضح مدى اهمية المياه للكائنات الحية التي بدونها تستحيل الحياه و مع شحها تتضاءل فرص التقدم و التطور للمجتمعات البشرية. فالمياه ضرورية جدا لاتمام عمليات الهضم و بناء الخلايا و ترطيب انسجة الجسم و حماية المفاصل من الصدمات و الحفاظ على حرارة الجسم الطبيعية، كما تساعد على امتصاص و نقل البروتينات و الفيتامينات و المعادن في كل الجسم فضلا عن مساعدته في التخلص من السموم.

علما بان الماء يشكل حوالي ثلثي الجسم البشري، في حين يشكل ما يزيد عن ثلثي وزن جسم الانسان و حوالي 95% من الدماغ و 90% من الرئتين. 

و مع الازدياد السكاني المضطرد ازدادت و بشكل متسارع الحاجة للمياه و تعددت طرق استخداماتها. و تبعا لاختلاف طرق الاستخدام تختلف نوعية المياه المطلوبة سواء كانت للاغراض المنزلية او الزراعية او الصناعية او السياحية...الخ. المياه المستغلة للاغراض المنزلية و التي يشكل الشرب جزءا منها يجب ان تتمتع بافضل نوعيات المياه التي قد تستخدم للاغراض الاخرى. و المياه الصالحة للشرب ذات النوعية الجيدة يمكن استخدامها باية كمية دون اية اثار سلبية على الصحة العامة، حيث تتميز هذه المياه بصفائها و بخلوها من المواد و الشوائب الضارة مثل البكتيريا و الفيروسات و المعادن و المواد العضوية مما يجعلها بلا لون و طعم و رائحة.

تحتوي المياه على عناصر و مواد و معادن مختلفة و بناء على نسبة تواجدها يتم التعرف على نوعيتها و تحديد مجالات استخدامها.
ان هذه المواد و العناصر الموجودة و المذابة داخل المياه قد تشكل مصدرا رئيسيا لحاجة الجسم خاصة في حالة عدم وجود نظام غذائي متوازن و قد تهدد الصحة العامة في حالة ازدياد تركيزها. و الامثلة كثيرة على مثل هذه الحالات فوجود الفلورايد في المياه مهم جدا للعظام في حين ان زيادة تركيزه يؤثر سلبا عليها. و بناء على عدد كبير من الدراسات و الابحاث التي اجريت بمراكز الدراسات و الابحاث في دول و مؤسسات اقليمية متعددة لدراسة اثار مختلف العناصر و المواد التي تتواجد عادة في المياه تم الخروج من خلالها بتوصيات وو ضع حدود و معايير لتواجد هذه العناصر و المواد بناء على كل استخدام.

تخضع عادة المياه من مصادرها قبل الاستخدام لفحوصات دقيقة فيزيائية و كيميائية و بيولوجية بناء عليها يتم التعرف على نوعية هذه المياه و التي من خلالها يتم تحديد مجال استخدامها. و قد تحتوي هذه المياه من المصدر على بعض الملوثات التي تحد من مجال استخدامها فقد يسمح باستخدامها لمجال دون اخر. و في بعض المناطق و الدول التي تتميز بشح مصادرها المائية فقد تضطر لتنقية المياه بحيث يتم ازالة المواد الملوثة من ناحية و خفض تركيز بعض العناصر التي تزيد عن مما هو منصوح فيه من ناحية اخرى. و قد اختلفت وسائل تنقية المياه و تعددت بناء على الغرض و حجم المياه المطلوب، فهناك وسائل على المستوى المنزلي ووسائل على مستوى المجمعات السكنية ووسائل على مستوى دولي. كما ان طرق التنقية هذه تختلف تقنيا تبعا للغرض الذي صنعت من اجله حيث هناك الغلي و التقطير و الترشيح ...الخ. ان استخدام هذه الوسائل يتطلب بداية التعرف على نوعية المياه المزودة المراد تنقيتها و بناء عليه يتم تحديد الحاجة لاستخدام طرق التنقية او عدم الحاجة لها و في حالة الحاجة للتنقية يتم تحديد وسيلة التنقية بناء على تحديد طبيعة الملوث. علما بان لكل وسيلة تنقية فوائد و مجالات استخدام بنفس الوقت التي لها سلبياتها. فمثلا المياه الملوثة فقط بارتفاع نسبة المواد العالقة فانها تحتاج لوسيلة ترشيح او فلترة مناسبة تمنع وصولها للمياه المطلوبة و ليست بحاجة لوسائل تخفض من تركيز العناصر و الاملاح الموجودة. 

اما مياه الشرب المزودة للمواطنين عبر شبكات المياه العامة تعتبر من افضل نوعيات المياه المتواجدة في المنطقة و تخضع دوريا لرقابة نوعيتها و فحص الملوثات و معالجتها من المصدر من قبل السلطه المصرية و المجالس المحلية و المؤسسات. و بشكل عام فان هذه المياه تتميز باحتوائها على نسبة جيدة و ضمن الحدود المنصوح فيها عالميا من مجموع الاملاح المذابة و التي تتراوح ما بين 300-700ملغم/لتر و التي هي ادنى من مواصفات مياه الشرب حسب منظمة العالمية ( 1000 ملغم/لتر)، علما بان جزءا لاباس به من هذه الاملاح يعود للمواد الكربوناتية (الكالسيوم، المغنيسيوم،...)، بالاضافة لعناصر اخرى والتي هي ضرورية و مهمة جدا لبناء الجسم البشري و المحافظة عليه.

ان استخدام وسائل التنقية للمياه المنزلية و التي تؤدي الى خفض نسبة الاملاح المذابة كما هو الحال في استخدام وسائل الاسموزية العكسية الى ما يزيد عن 95% منها تؤدي الى فقدان عناصر و معادن مذابة في هذه المياه مهمة و ضرورية جدا للصحة العامة مما يجعلها ذات نوعية غير صحية و بالتالي فان استخدامها و لفترات طويلة و بعدم وجود نظام غذائي متوازن سيؤدي الى مشاكل صحية معقدة. و بناء على دراسات و ابحاث مستفيضه على اثر المياه المنقاه على الصحة العامة من قبل اخصائيين في المجال الصحي فقد تبين ما يلي:

• ان تناول المياه المنقاة بشكل يومي منتظم يؤدي الى مشاكل صحية خطيرة.
• ان المياه المنقاة الخالية او قليلة الاملاح المذابة تتميز بقدرتها العالية على سرعة امتصاص المواد و العناصرمن الجسم مثل عناصر الصوديوم، البوتاسيوم، الكلورايد، المغنيسيوم...الخ، علما بان نقص هذه العناصر من الجسم يؤدي الى مشاكل صحية كما هو الحال في حالة نقص عنصر المغنيسيوم الذي يؤدي الى عدم انتظام في دقات القلب و ارتفاع ضغط الدم.
• ان الطبخ باستخدام المياه المنقاة يؤدي الى خسارة و انقاص المواد الغذائية لقيمتها بسبب امتصاصها من قبل هذه المياه.
• المياه المنقاه و عند تعرضها للهواء و بالتالي امتصاصها لثاني اكسيد الكربون من الجو تصبح اكثر حامضية و مع ازدياد شرب هذه المياه تزداد حامضية الجسم مما يؤدي الى اذابة و خسارة الكثير من العناصر و المعادن الهامة داخل الجسم. 
• لقد لوحظ خلال الدراسات التي اجريت لفحص اثار تناول المياه المنقاة على الصحة العامة ان الاشخاص الذين يتناولون المياه المنقاة بشكل كبير يفقدون كميات كبيرة من عناصر الكالسيوم و المغنيسيوم و المعادن النادرة الاخرى في عملية التبول، و هذا بدوره يزيد من احتمالية التعرض لامراض التهابات المفاصل و ارتفاع ضغط الدم و امراض الشرايين و الشيخوخة ...الخ.
• لقد اجمعت جميع البحوث و الدراسات على ان تراكم المواد الحامضية في الجسم هي سبب رئيسي لانتشار الامراض و ظهور اعراض الشيخوخة المبكرة.
• ان الاثار السلبية انفة الذكر التي تحدث نتيجة تناول المياه المنقاة هي نفس الاثار المترتبة على تناول المشروبات الغازية (المشروبات الخفيفة) و ذلك لكون مياه هذه المشروبات تخضع لنفس عمليات التنقية التي تفقدها معظم عناصرها.

نهاية، المياه المثالية للجسم البشري يجب ان تكون خفيفة القلوية مما يعني انها تحوي عناصر الكالسيوم و المغنيسيوم. بينما المياه المنقاة تميل للحامضية و لاينصح فيها الا في حالات التخلص من السموم في الجسم و لفترات زمنية محدودة جدا.


----------



## المهندس المسلم. (3 أبريل 2006)

*تطهير المياه بمادة الكلور*

جميعنا يعلم أن حوالي ثلاثة أرباع سطح الكرة الأرضية تغطيه المياه .. و لكن اقل من 1% فقط من هذه الكمية صالحة للشرب , و تحتاج إلى معالجة قبل استخدامها بشكل آمن.

و بسبب احتواء المياه على أنواع متعددة من الجراثيم و الكائنات الدقيقة , يعتقد العلماء أن 80 % من الأمراض في البلدان النامية بعود سببها إلى المياه الملوثة و انعدام الإجراءات التي تساهم في تطهير المياه و تعقيمها.

تقدر منظمة الصحة العالمية WHO إن ملوثات المياه تتسبب بوفاة أكثر من 25000 شخص في العالم.

الكلور و مشتقاته مثل Sodium Hypochlorite و Chlorine Dioxide هو من أكثر مواد التطهير فعالية و عند إضافته إلى المياه بكميات مدروسة يقضي على الجراثيم و الكائنات الدقيقة المختلفة, و يتوفر بعدة أشكال كالبودرة , السائل و الغاز.

لقد استعملت مركبات الكلور و لأكثر من 100 عام في بلاد كثيرة لمعالجة مياه الشرب و تمكنت من القضاء على الأمراض الناتجة من المياه الملوثة إضافة إلى وسائل مثل الأوزون و أشعة فوق البنفسجية و التصفية الدقيقة Ultra-filtration .

الامتياز الأساسي الذي يتمتع به الكلور هو خاصية البقاء في المياه مما يضمن مياه آمنة إثناء عبورها شبكات التوزيع و حتى وصولها إلى المستهلك.

كما يعمل الكلور على منع اللزوجة و نمو الطحالب في المواسير و الخزانات.

وأنظمة الكلور سواء كانت للغاز او لزرق المادة السائلة تتضمن أجهزة غير معقدة و أسعارها بسيطة مقارنة بالحماية التي تؤمنها كما أنها لا تحتاج إلى صيانة مكلفة.


باختصار.. كمية قليلة من الكلور تكفي لحماية مستدامة و فعالة.

يتداول البعض معلومات عن أثار جانبية للكلور و انه احد مسببات أمراض معينة .. و الجواب بكل بساطة انه بناء على النتائج التي أوردتها منظمة الصحة العالمية WHO فقد فشلت كل الدراسات التي تحاول الربط بين الكلور و بعض الأمراض و منها السرطان.

في جميع الحالات يبقى الكلور أكثر مواد التعقيم فعالية و قبولا في الأوساط التي تتعامل مع الصحة العامة و يبقى أن نختم بأن للكلور أربعة ادوار رئيسية في حال استعماله لمعالجة مياه الشرب و هي :
إزالة المواد الغير مرغوبة في المياه بواسطة الأكسدة
حماية متواصلة للمياه في شبكات التوزيع 
تعقيم فعال و عاجل في خال حصول تلوث طارئ
مراقبة مستمر لتلوث المياه من خلال مراقبة مدى استهلاك الكلور Chlorine Demand.


----------



## المهندس المسلم. (3 أبريل 2006)

*تقنيات المعالجة الحديثة*

شهدت الآونة الأخيرة تغيرات جذرية في تقنيات المعالجة ترجع في كثير من الأحوال الى النقص الشديد الذي تعانية كثير من دول العالم في المياه الصالحة للشرب أو نتيجة لتلوث مصادر المياه كما هو الحال في أكثر الدول الصناعية . وقد أدت هذه العوامل إلى البحث عن مصادر جديده غير المصادر التقليدية والتي تحتاج بطبيعة الحال إلى تقنيات معالجة متقدمة بالإضافة إلى المعالجة التقليدية . 

ولذلك لجأت كثير من الدول إلى تحلية مياه البحر وإلى تحلية بعض مصادر المياه الجوفية المالحة ، وفي سبيل ذلك يتم استخدام تقنيات باهظة التكاليف مثل عمليات التقطير ألومضي وعمليات التناضح العكسي ، بالإضافة إلى العديد من العمليات الأخرى للتحلية . وقد أدى تلوث مصادر المياه في بعض أنحاء العالم إلى الشروع في استخدام تقنيات متقدمة ومكلفة مثل استخدام الكربون المنشط وعمليات الطرد بالتهوية في إزالة الكثير من الملوثات العضوية مثل الهيدروكربونات وبعض المبيدات والمركبات العضوية الهالوجينية . ومن مظاهر التلوث الطبيعي وجود عناصر مشعة مثل اليورانيوم والراديوم والرادون في بعض مصادر المياه . وتتركز الأبحاث الحديثة حول إزالة هذه العناصر باستخدام عمليات الامتصاص ( استخدم الكربون المنشط والسيليكات ) وعمليات التناضح العكسي مع تحسين الأداء للعمليات التقليدية مثل التيسير والترويب . 

ومن الاتجاهات الحديثة في عمليات المعالجة التوجه نحو استخدام بدائل لتطهير المياه غير الكلور نظرا لتفاعله مع بعض المواد العضوية الموجودة في المياه ـ خاصة المياه السطحية ـ وتكوين بعض المركبات العضوية التي يعتقد بأن لها أثرا كبيرا على الصحة العامة .

وتعد المركبات الميثانية ثلاثية الهالوجين ، مثل الكلوروفورم ، في مقدمة نواتج الكلورة التي لاقت اهتمام كبيرا في هذا الصدد ، إلا أن الحماس لاستخدام بدائل الكلور ما لبث أن تباطأ في الآونة ألاخيرة نتيجة لاكتشاف أن هذه البدائل ينتج عن الأوزون مركبات مثل الفورمالدهايد والاسيتالدهايد ، وعن الكلورامين ينتج كلوريد السيانوجين ، وعن ثاني أكسيد الكلور ينتج الكلورايت والكلوريت.

تلاقي المعالجة الحيوية باستخدام الكائنات الدقيقة اهتمام بالغا في العصر الحاضر بعد أن كانت وقفا على معالجة مياه الصرف لسنوات طويلة ، حيث أثبتت الأبحاث فاعلية المعالجة الحيوية في إزالة الكثير من المركبات العضوية والنشادر والنترات والحديد والمنغنيز ، إلا أن تطبيقاتها الحالية لا تزال محدودة ومقتصرة في كثير من الأحوال على النواحي التجريبية والبحثية . وختاما نشير الى أن إدخال التقنيات الحديثة على محطات المعالجة التقليدية قد تستوجب تغييرات جذرية في المحطات القائمة وفي طرق التصميم للمحطات المستقبلية ويعني ذلك ارتفاعا حادا في تكلفة معالجة المياه ، ويمكن تفادي ذلك أو الإقلال من أثره بوضع برامج مدرسة للترشيد في استخدام المياه والمحافظة على مصادرها من التلوث .


----------



## المهندس المسلم. (3 أبريل 2006)

*طرق المعالجة التقليدية*

تختلف عمليات معالجة مياه الشرب باختلاف مصادر تلك المياه ونوعيتها والمواصفات الموضوعة لها . ويجب الإشارة الى أن التغير المستمر لمواصفات المياه يؤدي أيضا في كثير من الأحيان إلى تغير في عمليات المعالجة . حيث أن المواصفات يتم تحديثها دوما نتيجة التغير المستمر للحد الأعلى لتركيز بعض محتويات المياه وإضافة محتويات جديدة إلى قائمة الموصفات .

ويأتي ذلك نتيجة للعديد من العوامل مثل : 

-التطور في تقنيات تحليل المياه وتقنيات المعالجة. 
ا-كتشاف محتويات جديدة لم تكن موجودة في المياه التقليدية أو كانت موجودة ولكن لم يتم الانتباه إلى وجودها أو مدى معرفة خطورتها في السابق. 
ا-كتشاف بعض المشكلات التي تسببها بعض المحتويات الموجودة أصلا في الماء أو التي نتجت عن بعض عمليات المعالجة التقليدية .

هذا ويمكن تناول عمليات المعالجة التقليدية المستخدمة للمياه استنادا إلى (مصادرها السطحية والجوفية ) .

معالجة المياه السطحية :

تحتوي المياه السطحية ( المياه الجارية على السطح ) على نسبة قليلة من الأملاح مقارنة بالمياه الجوفية التي تحتوي على نسب عالية منها ، وهي بذلك تعد مياه يسرة ( غير عسرة ) حيث تهدف عمليات معالجتها بصورة عامة إلى إزالة المواد العالقة التي تسبب ارتفاعا في العكر وتغيرا في اللون والرائحة ، وعليه يمكن القول أن معظم طرق معالجة هذا النوع من المياه اقتصر على عمليات الترسيب والترشيح والتطهير . وتتكون المواد العالقة من مواد عضوية وطينية ، كما يحتوي على بعض الكائنات الدقيقة مثل الطحالب والبكتيريا . ونظرا لصغر حجم هذه المكونات وكبر مساحتها السطحية مقارنة بوزنها فإنها تبقي معلقة في الماء ولا تترسب . لذلك تعتبر طريقة الترويب الطريقة الرئيسية لمعالجة المياه السطحية ، حيث تستخدم بعض المواد الكيمائية لتقوم بإخلال اتزان المواد العالقة وتهيئة الظروف الملائمة لترسيبها وإزالتها من أحواض الترسيب .ويتبع عملية الترسيب عملية ترشيح باستخدام مرشحات رملية لإزالة ما تبقى من الرواسب ، تتبع عمليتي الترسيب والترشيح عملية التطهير التي تسبق إرسال تلك المياه إلى المستهلك .

معالجة المياه الجوفية:

تعد مياه الآبار من أنقى مصادر المياه الطبيعية التي يعتمد عليها الكثير من سكان العالم . إلا أن بعض مياه الآبار وخصوصا العميقة منها قد تحتاج ألى عمليات معالجة متقدمة وباهظة التكاليف قد تخرج عن نطاق المعالجة العادية التي تعتمد على إضافة الكلور لتطهير المياه ثم ضخها الى شبكة التوزيع ، إذ تعد عملية التطهير كعملية وحيدة لمعالجة مياه بعض الآبار النقية جدا والتي تفي بجميع مواصفات المياه ، الا أن هذه النوعية من المياه هي الأقل وجودا في الوقت الحاضر ، لذلك فأنه إضافة لعملية التطهير فان غالبية المياه الجوفية تحتاج إلى معالجة فيزيائية وكيمائية إما لإزالة بعض الغازات الذائبة مثل ثاني أكسيد الكربون وكبريتيد الهيدروجين ، أو لإزالة بعض المعادن مثل الحديد والماغنسيوم والمعادن المسببة لعسر الماء، وتتم إزالة الغازات الذائبة باستخدام . عملية التهوية والتي تقوم أيضا بإزالة جزء من الحديد والماغنسيوم عن طريق الأكسدة ، وقد يكون الغرض من التهوية مجرد التبريد كما يحدث لبعض مياه الآبار العميقة التي تكون حرارتها عالية مما يستدعي تبريدها حفاظا على كفاءة عمليات المعالجة الأخرى . أما إزالة معادن الحديد والماغنسيوم فتتم بكفاءة في عمليات الأكسدة الكيمائية باستخدام الكلور أو برمنجنات البوتاسيوم . 

ان الطابع العام لمعالجة المياه الجوفية هو إزالة العسر بطريقة الترسيب ، ويتكون عسر الماء بصورة رئيسة من مركبات الكالسيوم والماغنسيوم الذائبة في الماء . ويأتي الاهتمام بعسر الماء نتيجة لتأثيره السلبي على فاعلية الصابون ومواد التنظيف الأخرى ، بإضافة الى تكوين بعض الرواسب في الغلايات وأنابيب نقل المياه وفيما يلي استعراض موجز للعمليات المختلفة لمعالجة المياه الجوفية في المحطات . 

أ ـ التيسير ( إزالة العسر ) بالترسيب 
تعني عملية التيسير أو إزالة العسر للمياه ( water softening) إزالة مركبات عنصري الكالسيوم والماغنسيوم المسببة للعسر عن طريق الترسيب الكيمائي . وتتم هذه العملية في محطات المياه بإضافة الجير المطفأ ( هيدروكسيد الكالسيوم ) إلى الماء بكميات محدودة حيث تحدث تفاعلات كيمائية معينة تتشكل عنها رواسب من كربونات الكالسيوم و هيدروكسيد الماغنسيوم . وقد يتم اللجوء في كثير من الأحيان الى إضافة رماد الصودا (كربونات الصوديوم ) مع الجير للتعامل مع بعض صور العسر . وتشمل عملية التيسير على حوض صغير الحجم نسبيا تتم فيه إضافة المواد الكيمائية حيث تخلط مع الماء الداخل خلطا سريعا لتوزيعها في الماء بانتظام ، ثم ينقل الماء الى حوض كبير الحجم ليبقي فيه زمنا كافيا لإكمال التفاعلات الكيمائية وتكوين الرواسب حيث يخلط الماء في هذه الحالة خلطا بطيءً يكفي فقط لتجميع والتصادق حبيبات الرواسب وتهيئتها للترسيب في المرحلة التالية 

ب ـ الترسيب
تعد عملية الترسيب من أوائل العمليات التي استخدامها الإنسان في معالجة المياه . وتستخدم هذه العملية لإزالة المواد العالقة والقابلة للترسيب أو لإزالة الرواسب الناتجة عن عمليات المعالجة الكيمائية مثل التيسير والترويب . وتعتمد المرسبات في أبسط صورها على فعل الجاذبية حيث تزال الرواسب تحت تأثير وزنها .
تتكون المرسبات غالبا من أحواض خرسانية دائرية أو مستطيلة الشكل تحتوي على مدخل ومخرج للماه يتم تصميميها بطريقة ملائمة لإزالة أكبر كمية ممكنة من الرواسب ، حيث تؤخذ في الاعتبار الخواص الهيدروليكية لحركة الماء داخل الخوض . ومن الملامح الرئيسة لحوض الترسيب احتوائه على نظام لجمع الرواسب ( الحمأة ) وجرفها إلى خزان في قاع الحوض حيث يتم سحبها والتخلص منها بواسطة مضخات خاصة . 

ج ـ الموازنة ( إعادة الكربنة ):
نظرا لأن المياه الناتجة هن عملية التيسير تكون في الغالب مشبعة برواسب كربونات الكالسيوم ، وحيث أن جزءا من هذه الرواسب يتبقى في الماء بعد مروره بأحواض الترسيب فإنه من المحتمل أن يترسب بعضها على المرشحات أو في شبكات التوزيع مما يؤدي إلى انسداد أو الحد من كفاءة المرشحات الشبكات . لذلك فإن عملية التيسير لضمان عدم حدوث تلك الأضرار . ومن عمليات الموازنة الأكثر استخداما في التطبيق التقليدية هي إضافة غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون بكميات محددة بهدف تحويل ما تبقى من كربونات الكالسيوم الى صورة البيكربونات الذائبة .

د ـ الترشيح : 
هو العملية التي يتم فيها إزالة المواد العالقة ( العكارة ) . وذلك بإمرار الماء خلال وسط مسامي مثل الرمل وهذه العملية تحدث بصوره طبيعية في طبقات الأرض عندما تتسرب مياه الأنهار الى باطن الأرض . لذلك تكون نسبة العكر قليلة جدا أو معدومة في المياه الجوفية مقارنة بالمياه السطحية ( الأنهار والبحيرات وأحواض تجميع مياه الأمطار ) التي تحتوي على نسب عالية من العكر .تستخدم عملية الترشيح أيضا في إزالة الرواسب المتبقية بعد عمليات الترسيب في عمليات المعالجة الكيمائية مثل الترسيب والترويب . 

تعد إزالة المواد العالقة من مياه الشرب ضرورية لحماية الصحة العامة من ناحية ولمنع حدوث مشاكل تشغيلية في شبكة التوزيع من الناحية الأخرى . فقد تعمل هذه المواد على حماية الأحياء الدقيقة من أثر المادة المطهرة ، كما أنها قد تتفاعل كيمائيا مع المادة المطهرة كما أنها قد تتفاعل كيمائيا مع المادة المطهرة مما يقلل من نسبة فاعليتها على الأحياء الدقيقة ، وقد تترسب المواد العالقة في بعض أجزاء شبكة التوزيع مما قد يتسبب في نمو البكتريا وتغير رائحة المياه وطعمها ولونها.تتم عملية الترشيح داخل المرشح الذي يتكون من ثلاث أجزاء رئيسة وهي : صندوق المرشح والتصريف السفلي ووسط الترشيح ، يمثل صندوق المرشح البناء الذي يحوي وسط الترشيح ونظام التصريف السفلي ، ويبني صندوق المرشح في العادة من الخرسانة المسلحة ، كما توجد في قاعة ـ الذي يتكون من أنابيب وقنوات مثقبة ـ طبقة من الحصى المدرج لمنع خروج حبيبات الرمل من خلال الثقوب . والغرض من نظام التصريف السفلي تجميع المياه المرشحة وتوزيع مياه الغسيل عند إجراء عملية الغسيل للمرشح .

أما وسط الترشيح فهو عبارة عن طبقة من رمل السيليكون ، وحديثا أمكن الاستفادة من الفحم المجروش ورمل الجارنت . عند مرور المياه خلال وسط الترشيح تلتصق المواد العالقة في بجدران حبيبات الوسط ، ومع استمرار عملية الترشيح تضيق فجوات الوسط للمياه بحيث يصبح المرشح قليل الكفاءة وعند ذلك يجب إيقاف عملية الترشيح وغسل المرشح لتنظيف الفجوات من الرواسب يتم في عملية الغسيل ضخ ماء نظيف بضغط عال من أسفل المرشح عبر نظام التصريف السفلي ينتج عنه تمدد الوسط وتحرك الحبيبات واصطدم بعضها مع البعض ، وبذلك يتم تنظيفها مما علق بها من رواسب .

وتندفع هذه الرواسب مع مياه الغسيل التي تتجمع في قنوات خاصة موضوعة في أعلى صندوق المرشح ، وتنقل الى المكان الذي يتم فية معالجة مخلفات المحطة وتستمر عملية الغسيل هذه لفترة قصيرة من الزمن (5 –10 دقائق) بعدها يكون المرشح جاهزا للعمل .

هـ ـ التطهير : 
هو العملية المستخدمة لقتل الكائنات الحية الدقيقة المسببة للأمراض (الجراثيم )، وتتم هذه العملية باستخدام الحرارة ( التسخين ) أو الأشعة فوق البنفسجية أو المواد الكيميائية مثل البروم أو اليود أو الأوزون أو الكلور بتركيزات لا تضر بالإنسان أو الحيوان . وتعد طريقة التسخين الى درجة الغليان أولى الطرق المستخدمة في التطهير ولاتزال أفضلها في حملات الطوارئ عندما تكون كمية المياه قليلة ، لكنها عير مناسبة عندما تكون كمية المياه كبيره كما في محطات المعالجة نظرا لارتفاع تكلفتها . أما استخدام الأشعة فوق البنفسجية والمعالجة بالبروم واليود فتعد طرقا مكلفة . هذا وقد انتشر استخدام الأوزون والكلور في تطهير مياه الشرب ، حيث راج استخدام الأوزون في أوربا والكلور في أمريكا .

وفي الآونة الأخيرة اتجهت كثير من المحطات في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية الى استخدام الأوزون بالرغم من عدم ثباته كيمائيا وارتفاع تكلفته مقارنة بالكلور، وذلك لظهور بعض الآثار السلبية الصحية لاستخدام الكلور ( الكلورة ) في تطهير مياه الشرب يتفاعل الكلور مع الماء مكونا حامض الهيبوكلوروز وأيونات الهيبوكلورايت ثم يتفاعل جزء من حامض الهيبوكلوروز مع الأمونيا الموجودة في الماء مكونا أمنيات الكلور ( الكلور المتحد المتبقي) ويطلق على ما تبقى من حامض الهيبوكلوروز وأيونات الهيبوكلورايت الكلور الحر المتبقي وهذه المركبات ( الكلور الحر والكلور المتحد )هي التي تقوم بتطهير الماء وقتل الجراثيم الموجودة به ، ولذلك تلجا كثير من محطات المعالجة الى إضافة الكلور بنسب تكفي للحصول على كلور حر متبقي يضمن تطهير الماء الخارج من المحطة بكفاءة عالية ، بل في الغالب تكون كمية الكلور المضاف كافية لتأمين كمية محدود من الكلور الحر المتقي في شبكة توزيع المياه ، وذلك لتطهير المياه من أي كائنات دقيقة قد تدخل في الشبكة .


----------



## المهندس المسلم. (3 أبريل 2006)

و ـ معالجة المخلفات:
تمثل الحماة المترسبة في أحواض الترسيب ومياه الغسيل الناتجة عن غسل المرشحات المصدرين الرئيسين للمخلفات في محطات معالجة المياه . وتحتاج هذه المخلفات إلى معالجة لتسهيل عملية التخلص منها ولحماية البيئة من التلوث الناتج عنها . ويتم ذلك بضخ مياه الغسيل الى حوض للترويق ، حيث تضاف إليها مادة كيمائية مناسبة مثل البوليمر لتساعد على ترسيب المواد العالقة في مياه الغسيل ، ثم تعاد المياه الناتجة عن هذه العملية إلى بداية خط المعالجة في المحطة . آما الحمأة الناتجة من أحواض الترسيب والمواد المترسبة في حوض الترويق فيتم إرسالها إلى حوض للتثخين حيث يتم تثخينها بإضافة البوليمر المناسب ، وتعاد المياه الناتجة عن هذه العملية إلى مدخل المياه في المحطة ، وبعد ذلك تتعرض الحمأة المثخنة إلى عملية نزع المياه منها بطرق ميكانيكية ( الطرد المركزي أو الترشيح الميكانيكي ) يتم في النهاية الحصول على مواد صلبة تحتوي على كميات قليلة من المياه يمكن التخلص منها بوضعها في أحواض للتجفيف أو دفنها في باطن الأرض ، كما يمكن استخلاص بعض المواد الكيمائية من هذه المخالفات ليعاد استخدامها في عمليات المعالجة .


----------



## المهندس المسلم. (3 أبريل 2006)

*مصادر المياه التي تتعرض للتلوث*

تلوث المياه السطحية​
تلوث الأنهار والبحيرات:
يُعدّ هذا التلوث من أخطر أنواع تلوث المياه على الإطلاق، لأنه يؤثر على مياه الشرب والمياه المستخدمة في الزراعة والري. وينتج تلوث الأنهار والبحيرات، عن عدة مصادر، منها صرف الملوثات الكيميائية المختلفة الناتجة عن المصانع، والصرف الصحي في هذه الأنهار والمحيطات. كما أن مخلفات الصرف الزراعي، المحملة بالعديد من الأسمدة العضوية، ومياه السيول المحملة بالمواد الذائبة العضوية والكيميائية، تعد من المصادر الخطيرة لتلوث مياه الأنهار والبحيرات، التي لا يمكن تحديد كميتها أو التحكم فيها.

إلاّ أنه في العصر الحديث، ومع ازدياد النشاط الصناعي وتلوث الجو، أصبحت مشكلة الأمطار الحمضية من الأخطار، التي تهدد مصادر المياه العذبة في العالم، بصفة خاصة في البلدان الصناعية .

تلوث البحار والمحيطات:
يؤدي تلوث البحار والمحيطات، بصفة أساسية، إلى اختلال التوازن البيئي على كوكب الأرض. ومما يزيد الأمر تعقيداً، تعدد مصادر التلوث وصعوبة سن أو تطبيق قوانين حماية البحار والمحيطات، حيث تعد البحار والمحيطات معابر عالمية للملاحة الدولية. وهناك العديد من مصادر التلوث للبحار والمحيطات، منها الصرف الصحي، حيث تفرغ العديد من الدول والبلدان، المطلة على البحار والمحيطات، مياه صرفها الصحي في هذه المسطحات المائية. وقد أحدثت هذه المصادر الضرر البالغ بالعديد من المسطحات المائية، منها على سبيل المثال ما حدث في البحر الأبيض المتوسط، أوائل السبعينيات. ولكن خطة بناء محطات معالجة مياه الصرف الصحي، في جميع المدن الساحلية المطلة على البحر المتوسط. أسهمت بصورة كبيرة في انخفاض منسوب التلوث، الناتج عن الصرف الصحي.

ولا يختلف الأمر كثيراً بالنسبة للصرف الصناعي، حيث تصرف الدول الصناعية مخلفاتها الصناعية ونفاياتها السامة والإشعاعية، في عرض البحر بواسطة السفن، أو تدفنها في قاع المحيطات. كما يُعدّ التسرب البترولي من حقول البترول، أو من حوادث الناقلات المحملة بالنفط، من أحد أسباب التلوث المهمة في البحار والمحيطات. ومما يزيد من خطورة هذه المصادر، عدم التزام العديد من الدول بتطبيق الاتفاقيات والمعاهدات الدولية، التي أنشئت ووقِّعت لحماية البيئة، مثل معاهدة لندن عام 1972، واتفاقية الكويت لحماية البيئة البحرية، التي وقعتها دول الخليج عام 1978.

تلوث المياه الجوفية: 
منذ أمد بعيد كانت الآبار من مصادر المياه النقية، التي لا يمكن تلوث مياهها نتيجة للتأثير ألترشيحي للتربة على المياه المترسبة، غير أن هذا الاعتقاد تغير الآن ففي كثير من الحالات، تكون الآبار المستخدمة قريبة من سطح الأرض، كما هو الحال في الآبار قليلة الغور، وتزداد فرصة تعرضها للتلوث البيولوجي أو الكيميائي. أمّا في حالة الآبار العميقة، وهي التي يزيد عمقها عن 40-50 قدماً، فتقل فرص التلوث فيها، لأن المياه تمر في هذه الحالة على طبقات مسامية نصف نفاذة، تعمل في كثير من الأحيان على ترشيح الماء وتخليصه من معظم الشوائب.

غير أن الشواهد، التي تجمعت في السنوات القليلة الماضية، دلت على أن بعض المبيدات الحشرية والمواد الكيميائية، وجدت طريقها إلى طبقة المياه الحاملة Aquifers في باطن الأرض. وتعد هذه المعلومات العلمية الحديثة في غاية الخطورة. إذ تشير الدلائل إلى تعرض المخزون الكبير للأرض من الماء العذب، إلى التلوث من مصادر عديدة. 
ومن هذه المصادر:

الأنشطة الزراعية:
حيث يؤدي استعمال الماء بالطرق القديمة، مثل الغمر أو الاستعمال المفرط للمياه، مع سوء استخدام المبيدات الحشرية والأسمدة، إلى زيادة تركيز الأملاح والمعادن والنترات في المياه الجوفية، بصفة خاصة إذا لم تتوفر أنظمة الصرف الزراعي العلمية.

استخدام آبار الحقن:
وهي آبار تستخدم لحقن النفايات الصناعية والإشعاعية، في الطبقات الجوفية العميقة الحاملة للمياه المالحة. إلاّ أنه قد ينتج عن ذلك تسرب هذه النفايات إلى الطبقات العليا الحاملة للمياه العذبة عن طريق الأنابيب عبر المحكمة، أو عن طريق سريانها في اتجاه الطبقات الحاملة للمياه العذبة، عن طريق التصدعات في الطبقات غير المنفذة.

بيارات الصرف: 
وهي الحفر والحجرات، التي تُبنى في القرى والمدن، التي لا يتوفر فيها أنظمة صرف صحي كوسيلة للتخلص من الفضلات والمياه المستعملة. واستخدام هذه البيارات يؤدي في كثير من الأحيان، إلى تسرب ما تحمله من بكتريا ومواد عضوية إلى الطبقة الحاملة، والى تلوثها.

تداخل المياه المالحة: 
وتحدث في الآبار القريبة من البحار المالحة، نتيجة الضخ والاستخدام المفرط للمياه العذبة، مما يؤدي إلى تسرب المياه المالحة من البحر في اتجاه الطبقات الحاملة، واختلاطها بالمياه العذبة. ونتيجة لذلك، تصبح هذه المياه غير صالحة للشرب أو الزراعة.

التخلص السطحي من النفايات: 
ويحدث هذا، غالباً، في البلاد الصناعية، حيث تدفن هذه البلاد نفاياتها الصناعية، في برك تخزين سطحية . فعلى سبيل المثال، يتم التخلص من حوالي 390 مليون طن من النفايات الصلبة في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، عن طريق دفنها في أماكن مخصصة على سطح الأرض. كما يجري التخلص من حوالي 10 آلاف مليون جالون من النفايات السائلة عن طريق وضعها في برك تخزين سطحية. وقد يؤدي عدم إحكام عزل هذه البرك، إلى تسرب هذه النفايات إلى الطبقة الحاملة للمياه العذبة، حيث يعد 10% من هذه النفايات ذات خطورة حقيقية، على صحة الإنسان والبيئة.

وعند حدوث تلوث للمياه الجوفية، يصعب، إن لم يكن مستحيلاً، التخلص من هذا التلوث، أو إجراء أي معالجة للمياه الموجودة في الطبقات الحاملة. ومما يزيد الأمر تعقيداً، وجود هذه المياه في باطن الأرض وبطء حركتها، ذلك أن سرعة سريان هذه المياه في باطن الأرض، لا يتجاوز عدة أمتار في اليوم، أو ربما عدة أمتار في السنة، تبعاً لمكان المياه الجوفية ونوعها. وهذا يعني مرور السنين الطوال قبل التخلص من أي تلوث، أو قبل اكتشاف أي تلوث. مما يؤدي إلى انتشاره عبر المجاري والأنهار، الجارية في باطن الأرض.


----------



## المهندس المسلم. (3 أبريل 2006)

*اثر تلوث المياه على الانسان والكائنات الاخرى*

أولا تلوث المياه العذبة وأثره على صحة الإنسان​
 ما هي العناصر التي تسبب تلوث المياه العذبة؟ 
المياه العذبة هي المياه التي يتعامل معها الإنسان بشكل مباشر لأنه يشربها ويستخدمها في طعامه الذي يتناوله. وقد شاهدت مصادر المياه العذبة تدهوراً كبيراًً في الآونة الأخيرة لعدم توجيه قدراًً وافراًً من الاهتمام لها. ويمكن حصر العوامل 

التي تتسبب في حدوث مثل هذه الظاهرة: 
1- استخدام خزانات المياه في حالة عدم وصول المياه للأدوار العليا والتي لا يتم تنظفيها بصفة دورية الأمر الذي يعد غاية في الخطورة. 
2- قصور خدمات الصرف الصحي والتخلص من مخلفاته. 
3- التخلص من مخلفات الصناعة بدون معالجتها، وإن عولجت فيتم ذلك بشكل جزئي. 

أما بالنسبة للمياه الجوفية، ففي بعض المناطق نجد تسرب بعض المعادن إليها من الحديد والمنجنيز إلي جانب المبيدات الحشرية المستخدمة في الأراضي الزراعية. 

- آثار تلوث المياه العذبة على صحة الإنسان: 
أبسط شئ أنه يدمر صحة الإنسان علي الفور من خلال إصابته بالأمراض المعوية ومنها:
1- الكوليرا. 
2- التيفود. 
3- الدوسنتاريا بكافة أنواعها. 
4- الالتهاب الكبدي الوبائي. 
5- الملاريا. 
6- البلهارسيا. 
7- أمراض الكبد. 
8- حالات تسمم. 
9- كما لا يقتصر ضرره على الإنسان وما يسببه من أمراض، وإنما يمتد ليشمل الحياة فى مياه الأنهار والبحيرات حيث أن الأسمدة ومخلفات الزراعة فى مياه الصرف تساعد على نمو الطحالب والنباتات المختلفة مما يضر بالثروة السمكية لأن هذه النباتات تحجب ضوء الشمس والأكسجين للوصول إليها كما أنها تساعد على تكاثر الحشرات مثل البعوض والقواقع التي تسبب مرض البلهارسيا علي سبيل المثال. 

ثانياً تلوث البيئة البحرية وأثره: 
- مصادر التلوث:
- إما بسبب النفط الناتج عن حوادث السفن أو الناقلات. 
- أو نتيجة للصرف الصحي والصناعي. 

- الآثار المترتبة على التلوث البحري:
1- تسبب أمراضاًً عديدة للإنسان:
- الالتهاب الكبدي الوبائي. 
- الكوليرا. 
- الإصابة بالنزلات المعوية. 
- التهابات الجلد. 

2- تلحق الضرر بالكائنات الحية الأخرى: 
- الإضرار بالثروة السمكية. 
- هجرة طيور كثيرة نافعة. 
- الإضرار بالشعب المرجانية، والتي بدورها تؤثر علي الجذب السياحي وفي نفس الوقت علي الثروة السمكية حيث تتخذ العديد من الأسماك من هذه الشعب المرجانية سكناًً وبيئة لها.


----------



## المهندس المسلم. (3 أبريل 2006)

*نحو بيئة نظيفة - التخلص من المياه العادمة الرمادية على مستوى المنزل*

تتخلص الكثير من المنازل من المياه العادمة عن طريق الحفر الامتصاصية وخاصة في الريف وضواحي المدن ، مما يؤدي إلى تلوث المياه الجوفية والسطحية وآبار جمع مياه الأمطار .

وقد قامت جمعية الإغاثة الزراعية في فلسطين بتطوير برنامج لمعالجة المياه العادمة الرمادية على مستوى المنزل واستخدام هذه المياه لري الحدائق المنزلية ، ووصفت هذا البرنامج في دليل خاص مولت طباعته مؤسسة IDRC الكندية ، ويسعدني عرض تلخيص لمحتوى هذا الدليل لما لمسته فيه من فائدة يمكن تحقيقها للأسرة خصوصا والمجتمع عموما .

تعرف المياه العادمة الرمادية بأنها المياه التي تخرج من الأنابيب الموصولة بالمغاسل وأحواض الاستحمام والغسالة ، فيما تصنف النفايات السائلة الخارجة من أنابيب المراحيض بالمياه العادمة السوداء .

إن البرنامج المذكور أعلاه يستند إلى إنشاء محطة تنقية منزلية تعالج المياه العادمة الرمادية وتتألف من الأجزاء التالية :


( 1 ) منهل الإدخال : منهل أبعاده ( 40×40×40 سم) له شبك بفتحات 1 سم2 يستعمل لتجميع المياه العادمة الرمادية من الأنابيب ومنع مرور الأجسام الكبيرة إلى المحطة .

( 2 ) الأحواض : 
أ- حوض ترسيب وتخمير تفصل فيه الدهون وترسب المواد الصلبة وتحلل فيه بعض الملوثات العضوية .
ب- حوض تحلل عبارة عن فلتر حجري به حجارة صلبة ذات قطر( 2-3 ) سم تشكل وسطا ملائما لنمو البكتيريا . تدخل المياه لهذا الحوض من الأسفل قادمة من الحوض الأول وتتوزع بشكل مناسب على أسطح هذه الحجارة . 

جـ- حوض تحلل يعمل على ما بقي من ملوثات ، وهو عبارة عن فلتر مكون من حجارة بقطر ( 0.5-1)سم ، تنساب إليه المياه من الحوض الثاني من الأسفل إلى الأعلى ، وهذا يضمن معالجة لاهوائية فاعلة .

د- حوض تجميع المياه المعالجة الخالية من الأكسجين المذاب والمحتوية على بقايا مواد متحللة وبكتيريا زائدة وأخرى ميتة . تنقل المياه من هذا الحوض إلى المرحلة التالية بمضخة كهربائية .

( 3 ) نظام التخلص من الغازات : 
تخرج الغازات الناتجة عن نشاط البكتيريا في الأحواض إلى الهواء بواسطة أنابيب توجهها إلى خارج المحطة . وتحافظ هذه الأنابيب على ضغط جوي متوازن بين داخل المحطة ومحيطها الخارجي .

( 4 ) المضخة الكهربائية : 
تركب هذه المضخة في الحوض الرابع لرفع المياه المعالجة منه إلى سطح خزان الفلتر الهوائي ، وينبغي أن تناسب بعد وارتفاع الموقع المراد نقل المياه إليه .

( 5 ) خزان الفلتر الهوائي : 
يهدف إلى تصفية المياه المعالجة في الحوض الرابع من الشوائب العالقة التي قد تسبب فتحات نظام الري بالتنقيط القائم على نواتج المحطة ، وإضافة نسبة من الأكسجين إلى المياه . يتكون هذا الفلتر من ثلاث طبقات تفصل كل منها عن الأخرى طبقة من الخيش . والطبقات هي : طبقة رمل بسمك 20 سم ، طبقة فحم بسمك 20 سم وطبقة حصمة بسمك 20 سم أيضا . يركب تحت الحصمة ماسورة مخرمة لتجميع المياه التي تمر من خلال الطبقات وتنقلها إلى خزان تجميع . يستعمل في صنع الفلتر خزان بلاستيك سعته ( 0.5 – 1 ) متر مكعب حسب كمية المياه المعالجة .

( 6 ) خزان تجميع مياه الري : 
تنتقل المياه المعالجة من الفلتر الهوائي إلى هذا الخزان بواسطة الجاذبية الأرضية ، وتكون جاهزة للاستعمال بواسطة نظام الري بالتنقيط في حديقة المنزل . سعة هذا الخزان ( 0.5 – 1 ) متر مكعب.

( 7 ) نظام الري : 
تنتقل المياه المعالجة من خزان التجميع إلى الحديقة بواسطة هذا النظام الذي يعتمد طريقة التنقيط .

ملاحظة : المزروعات المروية بمياه هذه المحطة هي الأشجار والخضار التي تؤكل مطبوخة.


----------



## المهندس المسلم. (3 أبريل 2006)

يوجد طـــــرق عديدة لتنقية وتعقيم المياه ولكن هنالك خطأ فادح يرتكبه بعض التجار حيث أنهم يقومون بشراء محطات تحلية ونسبة الأملاح في المياه التي يرغبون في تحليتها لا تزيد عن 300PPM وان التحلية إنما هي للبحار والمياه المالحة فقط ولذلك تسمى الوحدات التي يرغب بها هــؤلاء التجار وحدات المعالجة والتنقية وليست محطات التحلية وتتكون وحدة المعالجة والتنقية من:ـ





1- فلتر كربوني 

ووظيفته إزالة السموم والطعم والروائح الكريهة من الماء فهـــو بذلك يقوم بدور رئيسي بأخذ الكلور المستخدم في تعقيم المياه .

2- فلتر سوفتينر:

وظيفته يقوم بأخذ الكلس من الماء بحيث تكون مجموع الأملاح الكلسية في المياه لا تزيد عن 35PPM ولذلك فهو يعتبر من أهم الأشياء للمرضى المصابين بالتهابات الكلى أو الحصى ويتنشط دوريا بالملح.

3- فلتــــر رملي:

وظيفته حجز الشوائب العالقة بالمياه.

4- جهاز التعقيم بالأشعة فوق البنفسجية(U.V):

ووظيفته تعقيم المياه بالأشعة فوق البنفسجية لقتل الفيروسات والبكتيريا.

5- جهاز تعقيم المياه بالكلور (حاقن الكلور أو الـDOSING):

ووظيفته تعقيم المياه بالكلور وأفضل الأنواع المذكورة هو النوع الألماني.

6- فلاتر تنقية 5 أو 5. ميكرون طــول 10 أو 20 إنش 

ووظيفتها حجز الشوائب والبكتيريا العالقة في المياه.

هذا بالنسبة للتحلية المركزية 

أما بالنسبة للتحلية المنزلية فهنالك محطات التحلية الـR.O وجميعها صناعة صينية أو تايوان أما الممبرينات أو أغشية التحلية التي تتحكم بكمية الأملاح فهي أمريكية الصنع في جميع أنحاء العالم وغالباً مايكون في محطات الـR.O المنزلي معيار تحكم بالأملاح قد تخفض الملوحة إلى 10PPM.

أما بالنسبة للمياه المستخدمة في المختبرات (المياه المقطرة) فإنها تستخدم القطارات أو الدينايزور والدينايزور يستخدم في تقطير المياه حيث تكون نسبة الملوحة في المياه 0PPM ويتكون الدينايزر من :ـ

1- الأنيون : ويختص في سحب العناصر السالبة.
2- الكاتيون: ويختص في سحب العناصر الموجبة.
3- MIX BED.


والذي يـــــــوجد لديه اي استفسار يمكن مراسلة صاحب الموضوع على الإيميل الخاص به ZDN_98***********


----------



## المهندس المسلم. (3 أبريل 2006)

*ابراج وخزانات المياه*

تعد أبراج المياه عاملاً فعالاً في عملية إيصال المياه إلى المنازل ومراكز العمل، كونها توفر الضغط المطلوب اللازم لتصاعد المياه إلى الأعلى. وسنحاول في هذه المقالة البحث في عمل أبراج المياه، وتعريف القارئ العزيز بما يدور في عالم أبراج المياه. 




البرج (خزان ومضخة): 
تتميز أبراج المياه بكونها سهلة الإنشاء. وعلى الرغم من اختلاف أشكالها وأحجامها، يجدر بنا التعريف بأنّها كلّها تقوم بنفس الوظيفة، ألا وهي حفظ المياه ضمن خزانات مرتفعة عن المنطقة المحيطة بها لتزويد المياه بالضغط اللازم. على سبيل المثال، البرج الموجود في منطقة جبل كيل ديفلز قرب مدينة كيتي هوك إن سي، يصل ارتفاعه إلى حوالي 165 قدم (50 متر). وللعلم فإنّ كل قدم في الارتفاع يزود المياه بـ0.43 باوند في كل إنش من الضغط. ولهذا فإنّ معظم أبراج المياه يتراوح متوسط الضغط الذي تقدمه للمياه بين 50 و100 باوند في كل إنش من الضغط (أقل شيء من 20 إلى 30 باوند في كل إنش من الضغط). 

ويتوجب علينا أن ننشئ أبراج المياه في مناطق مرتفعة بشكلٍ كافٍ لتزويد المياه بالضغط المطلوب لكي تصل المياه إلى مراكز العمل والبيوت في كل المنطقة التي يتواجد فيها برج المياه. ولذلك يتم تركيب الأبراج بشكل تقليدي الهضاب والجبال. 



كما أنّ أبراج المياه الموجودة في المناطق المرتفعة يمكن استبدالها بخزانات المياه ببساطة يتم بناؤها في أعلى جبل في المنطقة. 

ومن البديهي أن تكون خزانات المياه واسعة لتحميل كمية كبيرة من الماء. فحوض سباحةٍ بسيط موجود في المنطقة التي يتواجد فيها خزان المياه سيستهلك بين الـ20 والـ30 ألف جالون من المياه، وهو مقدار كبير من المياه، الأمر الذي يجعل سعة برج المياه المثالية في هذه الحالة، يجب أن تكون أكثر بحوالي 50 من ما يستهلكه ذلك المسبح. 

وبشكل تقليدي، يتوجب حساب ما يحتاجه أهل المنطقة من الماء لمدّة يومٍ واحد، لتحديد السعة التي يتوجب على الخزان أن يمتلكها. فإن فشلت مضخات المياه في تزويد المنطقة بحاجتها من الماء، ستعمل هذه الخزانات على تغطية النقص لمدّة يوم. 

وبهذا نرى أنّ واحدة من أهم مزايا برج المياه هي إبقاء استهلاك توليد المضخات للمياه ضمن المعدل، وهذا ما سيوفر الكثير من المال. 

فعلى سبيل المثال، قد يكون معدل استطاعة المضخات على توليد المياه لتلبية حاجات الناس هو 500 جالون في الدقيقة (720 ألف جالون على مدى اليوم)، فمن المؤكد أنّ معدل الاستهلاك في بعض الأوقات من اليوم قد يزيد عن 500 جالون في الدقيقة، كون أنّ معظم الناس يستيقظون في نفس الوقت تقريباً (7 صباحاً)، ويذهبون إلى العمل، وإلى الحمّامات لقضاء حاجاتهم، ويستحمّون، ويفرشون أسنانهم، ما يعني أنّ المعدل قد يرتفع إلى 2000 جالون في كل دقيقة، الأمر الذي يتطلّب توفير الكمية الناقصة من المياه عن طريق خزانات الماء الموجودة في الأبراج للسيطرة على الحالة ولتخفيف الضغط عن المضخات. وفي الليل عندما يصل معدل الاستهلاك إلى الصفر بشكلٍ طبيعيٍ، ستعمل المضخات على ملء الخزانات بالمياه. 

كما يجدر بنا أن نذكر أنّ المضخات العالية الصاعدة تضغط الماء وترسله إلى نظام أنابيب تغذية أولي يمكن ربطه بسهولة تامّة ببرج المياه، كما هو الحال في المخطط التالي: 




إن كانت المضخة تنتج مقدار من المياه أكثر ممّا يحتاجه النظام المائي واستهلاك الناس فإنّه ببساطة سينتقل إلى الخزان، أمّا إن كانت الوضعية معاكسة لما ذكرنا فإنّ الماء سيخرج تلقائياً من الخزان إلى مجموعة الأنابيب لتلبية حاجة الاستهلاك. 


الوظيفة والشكل: 
تعدد أشكال وأحجام أبراج المياه. ونأخذ هنا هذا البرج الضخم كمثال على تنوع أشكال أبراج المياه. فهو يبدو كشكل حبة الخوخ ويتواجد في مدينة جافني في ولاية كارولينا الجنوبية في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، ويبلغ ارتفاعه 85 قدم. 
أمّا بالنسبة للمدن الكبيرة التي تتواجد فيها إنشاءات شاهقة الارتفاع، كان لا بد من إيجاد حل لمشكلة عدم قدرة المضخات الموجودة في المدينة على ضغط الماء لدرجة يمكن بها أن يصل إلى الطوابق المرتفعة من هذه المباني الشاهقة. وقد تمثل الحل في تزويد كل بناء مرتفع بمضخة وخزان مياه خاصين به. 
وفي الصورة التالية المأخوذة من مبنى إمبايرستايت في مدينة نيويورك، نلاحظ وجود أكثر من30 برج مياه فرعي في أعلى هذه المباني. 


كما أنّ أبراج المياه تخفض من نسب التأمين، كون أنّ وجودها سيلبي الحاجة المتزايدة إلى الماء إذا ما شبّ حريقٌ في المبنى ولم تستطع المضخات منحنا الكمية المطلوبة من المياه لإخماد هذا الحريق. 

حقيقة غريبة حول أبراج المياه: 
في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، يعتبر ملاحو الطيارات الخاصة الصغيرة أبراج المياه مساعدة كبيرة لهم كونها: 
- كبيرة. - مرتفعة (رؤيتها سهلة من الطائرات). - متوفرة في كل البلدات الصغيرة. - اسم كل بلدة مكتوب عليها. فإن سافرت في إحدى المرات عبر الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ستعرف من الجو أن كل البلدات الصغيرة تبدو متشابهةً جداً من الأعلى، الأمر الذي سيؤدي إلى إرباك الطياّر خاصةً إذا ما تعطل جهاز استقبال الرسائل الواردة من
المطار. وهنا ستظهر لك أهمية أبراج المياه كوسيلة لتعريف الطيار بموقعه. 

نقلاً عن موقع buildexonline


----------



## المهندس المسلم. (3 أبريل 2006)

*دوش ياباني يحول الماء العادي إلى ماء معدني*

هل تذهب كثيرا إلى منتجعات العلاج الطبيعي للاستشفاء والعلاج بالمياه الطبيعية المعدنية وهل تجد الوقت دائما لهذا الموضوع 
ولاشك أن ذلك يكلفك الكثير من المال والجهد والتعب ..
ما رأيك لو فجرنا ينبوع من المياه المعدنية في بيتك للتمتع بالماء المعدني المؤين والغني بالأشعة تحت الحمراء المفيدة جدا نعم ينبوع من المياه المعدنية في بيتك على مدار الساعة ..
هذا ما قام به أخيرا العباقرة اليابانيون حيث قاموا باختراع راس للدوش يقوم بتحويل الماء العادي إلى ماء معدني يشبه تماما ذلك الماء في المنتجعات العلاجية حيث يقوم بتنقية الماء الذي تستحم به ومنحه الخواص العلاجية انه آخر جيل من فلاتر المياه الذي يحافظ على صحتك وصحة أولادك ويحمي جلودهم وشعرهم بدون الحاجة لتغير الفلتر أبدا.

كيف يعمل الدوش؟
لقد استخدم اليابانيون أجود أنواع السيراميك الحيوي الذي يبث الأيونات السالبة والأشعة تحت الحمراء والذي يساعد كثيرا على تخليص الماء الذي تستحم من البكتيريا والجراثيم والأوليات والكلور ين والأوساخ كالشوائب والمواد المسببة للحساسية
إن وجود الأيونات في هذا الماء المؤين يعطيك نقلة نوعية للشفاء والمحافظة على الصحة الأيونات السالبة هي جزيئات غير مرئية دون طعم أو رائحة والتي نستنشقها في ظروف معينة وخاصة بجانب شواطئ البحر وقرب الشلالات وفي الجبال وهذا الذي يعطيك الشعور الغامر و الانتعاش عندما تزور هذه المناطق وعندما تصل هذه الأيونات إلى الدورة الدموية فأنها تقوم بعمليات كيميائية حيث تقلل من كمية السيروتونينSEROTENIN والذي يساعد في التخلص من التوتر العصبي وزيادة الطاقة الحيوية في الجسم وزيادة مقاومة الجسم للأمراض لقد بيعت في اليابان لوحدها نصف مليون قطعة خلال هذه السنة هذا الشاور تشتريه لمرة واحدة وسيدوم لمدى الحياة دون الحاجة لتغير أي قطعة فيه
لقد كتبت 14 مجلة يابانية عن هذا الشاور وفوائده الكثير من الناس يهتم بنظافة الماء الذي يشربه ولكن القليل من الناس يفكر بالماء الذي يستحم به ومدى نظافته مع أن الجلد نفاذ وقد يمتص بعض الماء الذي نستحم به ولكن بهذا الشاور تتضمن نقاء الماء للابد وهو مفيد جدا للشعر سوف تلاحظ تحسن للشعر بعد فترة من استعماله ليس هناك بعد اليوم قشرة أو فطريات أو تقصف للشعر وحتى الأمراض الجلدية كالاكزيما والصدفية والحساسية الجلدية سوف تستفيد كثيرا من هذا الشاور 
ولكن ماهي فوائد الأيونات
إن في الجسم فضلات حمضية سامة تنتج عن احتراق المواد الغذائية بالجسم وفي جسمنا توجد مليارات الخلايا والتي تعمل على إنتاج الطاقة بالجسم وهذه الفضلات السامة كثيرا ما تتكاثر بالجسم وأيضا هناك مواد تسمى المواد الحرة free radicals والتي تعتبر ذرة ا,كسجين ناقضة للإلكترون وان هذه الجزيئات يجب أكسدتها حتى لا تسبب خللا في الخلايا
مجموعات الأحماض السامة التي تنتج في الجسم مثل حامض الخليك وحامض اللبنيك والكولسترول وفضلات مختلفة مثل حامض الكبريتيك والفوسفوريك والبولينا وحامض الهييدرولكوريك 
هذه السموم عادة تخرج عن طريق الكليتين ولكن دائما تبقى بعض هذه الأحماض وتسبب الأمراض المختلفة ولكن باستنشاق الماء المؤين فان الأيونات ترتبط مع هذه المواد السامة وتساعد الجسم على التخلص منها 
وانه أيضا يساعد على التئام الجروح ويعالج البثور الجلدية وأيضا التقرحات التي يسببها مرض السكري والتي يستعصي على العلاج أضف إلى ذلك معالجة حب الشباب ويعالج كالاكزيما والصدفية ويجعل البشرة ناعمة وجميلة وينظف الشعر ويضفي عليه نعومة وجمالا بعد الاستحمام 
أما إذا تمضمضت بهذا الماء فانه قادر على إزالة البلاك والجير من الأسنان والغرغرة بهذا الماء تساعد على التخفيف من التهابات الحلق والاستنشاق به يساعد على معالجة الجيوب أما نقع الرجلين في هذا الماء فانه كفيل بالقضاء على فطريات القدمين ولكن إذا فكرت أن تغسل الخضراوات واللحوم والأسماك بهذا الماء قبل طهيها فانه يقتل البكتيريا والجراثيم الموجودة بها وإذا سقيت النباتات والخضراوات بهذا الماء فانه يطرد الآفات عنها وإذا كان عندك أزهار قد قاربت على الذبول فان هذا الماء المؤين كافل لاعادة الحياة لها

ماهي فوائد الأشعة تحت الحمراء؟
السيراميك الحيوي الذي يحتويه الشاور يبث الأشعة تحت الحمراء هذا هو طب الفضاء وطب المستقبل انه عالم جميل من المعالجة الفعالة والسهلة
يوما ما سوف يتعالج جميع الناس فقط بالسيراميك الحيوي
السيراميك الحيوي اجمل اختراع في العقد الأخير وقدرته الشفائية عالية 
السيراميك الحيوي الذي يبث الأشعة تحت الحمراء FIR يعالج الأمراض ويحمي الصحة بعد سنين من ألان سوف يستخدم جميع البشر المعالجة لمنتجات السيراميك الحيوي لان القدرة الشفائية العالية له لا يمكن تخيله 
الأشعة تحت الحمراء تسمى ضوء الحياه انه منبع الحياه لجميع الكائنات الحية على هذه الأرض انه طيف شعاعي تمتصه أجسامنا من الشعاع الشمسي وهو يكون غزيرا في الشعاع الشمسي في فترة الشروق والغروب
أول من استخدم الأشعة تحت الحمراء التي ينتجها السيراميك الحيوي هم رواد الفضاء الأمريكان حيث كانت ملابسهم الفضائية ومركاباتهم من الداخل تطلى بالسيراميك الحيوي لتعويضهم عن الأشعة التي يفقدونها إذن نستطيع إن نسمي هذا الطب بالطب الفضائي 
السيراميك الحيوي الذي يبث الأشعة تحت الحمراء يتكون من26 نوع من السيراميك تخلط مع أكسيدات معينة وتصهر تحت درجة 1600 مئوية وتشكل حسب الرغبة أيضا لمعالجة معنية بذاتها 
هناك مائة وخمسون ألف موقع على الإنترنت يتحدث عن فوائد الأشعة تحت الحمراء وقد حصلت المواد المصنعة على شهادة ISO 9001 
الأشعة تحت الحمراء الناتجة عن السيراميك الحيوي تزيد من الدورة الدموية الصغرى وتقوي من عمليات الايض وتحسن مقاومة الجسم للأمراض 
هل تعلم أن طول الأوعية الدموية في الجسم تصل إلى 60000 كيلو متر هذه الأوعية دقيقة جدا وقد تتعرض أحيانا إلى إعاقات تحول دون مرور الدم إلى الخلايا 
لكن الأشعة تحت الحمراء تستطيع اختراق هذه الأوعية وحتى 2-3 انش وتزيل الإعاقات والتخثرات blocks من كل الاوعيةمما يتيح سريان الدم بحرية0
هذه العملية تسمى عملية الرئتين resonance والتي تنظم الدورة الدموية في الأوعية الدموية والشعيرات normalize blood micro circulation تتطلب هذه العملية من شهر إلى ستة اشهر لاعادة الصحة والحياه إلى جسمك وتخليصك من السموم المختلفة واهم وظيفة للأشعة تحت الحمراء هي زيادة مناعة الجسم ضد الأمراض 
Reinforcement immune system 
وذلك ناتج عن زيادة الدورة الدموية الصغرى وزيادة الايض metabolism وأيضا تساعد على تأخير الشيخوخة والعجز 
Slow down the aging process 
الأشعة تحت الحمراء تسمى ضوء الحياه أو شعاع الحياه لانه سبب وجود جميع الكائنات الحية light of life المعروف أن أجسامنا تنتج الأشعة تحت الحمراء وتسمى biogenetic ray وكمية لأشعة المنتجة في الجسم تختلف من شخص لاخر وعندما يبدا انخفاض إنتاج الأشعة تحت الحمراء من الجسم يبدأ الجسم بالضعف والمرض والتعب والشيخوخة ويصبح معرض لكثير من الآفات وعندما يكون إنتاج الأشعة تحت الحمراء يقارب الصفر فأننا على أبواب الموت لا محالة 
بعض الناس يستطيع التغلب على المرض وذلك لقدرتهم على إنتاج الأشعة تحت الحمراء من أجسامهم لذلك أجسامهم قوية وهذا نسميه q -gong وهذا يشبه الطاقة التي يتمتع بها البعض مثل طاقة الريكي حيث يستطيع المعالج إرسال الطاقة إلى المريض وطاقة الريكي ما هي إلا أشعة تحت حمراء وتسبب الدفء والمعالج يرسل طاقة إلى المريض ولكن لفترة محدودة من الزمن هذه الطاقة يعتقد أنها أشعة تحت حمراء غير مرئية وهي تسبب السخونة التي يحس بها المريض عند العلاج 
باستخدام الأشعة تحت الحمراء هناك الآلاف من البشر قد شفوا من أمراض مثل الربو القصبي والضغط الدموي والسكري وقصور البنكرياس أيضا و من كان يعاني من قرحة المعدة قد شفوا والصداع أيضا 
ليس للأشعة تحت الحمراء أي تأثير ضار مطلقا حتى لو تعرض لها الشخص لمدة 24ساعة لأنها مادة طبيعية وليست صناعية وهذا يجعل أطباء الأطفال يضعون الأطفال في الخداج في حاضنات تبث أشعة تحت الحمراء مباشرة بعد الولادة هكذا تفهم اهميته هذه الأشعة للحياه
في أمريكا توجد نوادي خاصة للمساح وتستعمل الأشعة تحت الحمراء حيث يبقى الناس في غرف لمدة ساعات لتلقي أشعة تحت الحمراء فقط 
كان الناس في السابق يشربون ويستحمون في مياه البرك والأنهار الغنية بالأشعة تحت الحمراء وكانوا يتمتعون بصحة جيدة ذلك الشيء الذي نفتقده ألان فعندما ترقد الدجاجة على البيض يفقس بتأثير الأشعة تحت الحمراء وسلاحف البحر تدفن بيضها على رمال الشاطئ ليفقس بفعل الأشعة تحت الحمراء آلاتية من الشمس 0
المصدر الوحيد للأشعة تحت الحمراء هو الشمس و إن جزءا من الشعاع الشمسي يحتوي على الأشعة فوق البنفسجية وهي ضارة بالصحة وجزء آخر من الشعاع الشمسي يحتوي على الأشعة تحت الحمراء وهي مفيدة للصحة
الجزء من الأشعة تحت الحمراء ذو الطول الموجي من 4-16 ميكرون يسمى
FAR infrared rays
وهو يسمى ضوء الحياة وهو نفس طول موجات الأشعة تحت الحمراء التي ينتجها الجسم
وهو سبب وجود جميع الكائنات الحية على الإطلاق وهذا الطول الموجي هو الذي يمتص من الجسم من الشعاع الشمسي وهو يكون غزيرا عند الشروق والغروب
لذا يوصى بالتعرض للشمس في هذه الفترات
ولا يمكننا تخيل حياة على الأرض بدون أشعة تحت حمراء أبدا
الأشعة تحت الحمراء لها قدرة اختراق عاليةوايضا قدرة شفائية مذهلة
لهذا أول من استخدمتها وكالة الفضاء الأمريكية الناسا لذلك كانت تطلى ملابس رواد الفضاء ومركباتهم من الداخل بالسيراميك الحيوي لتمنحهم الأشعة تحت الحمراء التي يفتقدونها هناك في الفضاء


----------



## المهندس المسلم. (3 أبريل 2006)

ثم تبين أن السيراميك الحيوي يعالج الكثير الكثير من الأمراض
إذن هذا العلاج كان سرا عسكريا فضائيا وهو الآن في متناول يدك
في هذا الزمان نحن نختلف كثيرا في حياتنا عن حياة أجدادنا السابقين حيث كانوا يعملون ويعيشون تحت أشعة الشمس مباشرة لهذا كانت أجسامهم سليمة وقوية
ومناعتهم شديدة ضد الأمراض وكانوا يعيشون ويعمرون طويلا
هذا الشيء نفتقده الآن فنحن إما في المنزل أو في المكتب
لقد كانوا يستحمون ويشربون من مياه البرك والأنهار والجداول والينابيع والتي هي غنية
بالأشعة تحت الحمراء بفضل تعرضها للشمس
نحن ابتعدنا كثيرا عن الشمس وأشعتها وهذا يقلل من وظائف الأوعية الدموية وحركة السائل الليمفاوي في أجسامنا
وأجسامنا أصبحت ضعيفة ومعرضة لكثير من الآفات والأمراض
إذن هل هناك بديل لعدم التعرض لأشعة الشمس نعم انه السيراميك الحيوي
طب المستقبل
قم بحماية نفسك من جميع الأمراض التعرض الدائم للأشعة تحت الحمراء
في جميع أعضاء الجسم تلعب الدورة الدموية دورا هاما وخاصة الدورة الدموية الصغرى هذه الدورة هي أساس الحياه وان حدث وتعطلت فان المرض والموت سوف يطرقان الباب فعندما يحدث بعض الخلل في هذه الدورة فان آفات وامراض شديدة سوف تصيب الجسم الأشعة تحت الحمراء تهتز بذبذبات تشبه ما في الجسم البشري وتمتص من الجسم وتؤدي إلى تنشيط الخلايا وتنشيط الدورة الدموية الصغرى وأيضا هي تنظم تدفق الدم وتؤدي إلى تحسين الصحة لهذا فان الأشعة تحت الحمراء تؤدي إلى تحسين الدورة الدموية في الجسم بشكل معني لهذا إن وجدت دورة دموية صغرى جيدة فانه لن يكون هناك مرض أو آفة في الجسم أو حتى فرصة لحدوث مرض ومن هذا نفهم انه باستطاعتنا أن نمنع حدوث جميع الأمراض حتى السرطانية منها
هل تعلم أن طول الأوعية الدموية في الجسم تصل إلى 60000 الف كيلو متر وهل تعلم أن عدد الشعيرات الدموية والأوردة انه يفوق عدد شعر رأسك 7 مرات الدم يجب أن يسير ويتدفق ضمن هذه الأوعية بشكل مستمر وبدون عوائق ولكن الكولسترول والسموم تتخزن في بطانة تلك الأوعية بعد عمليات الايض وتتراكم داخل الأوردة مما يؤدي إلى إعاقة سريان الدم بشكل طبيعي وعندما تحدث إعاقة سريان الدم يحدث المرض قد تساعد الأدوية في المعالجة أحيانا 
ولكن فقط الأشعة تحت الحمراء قادرة على الاختراق لمسافة 4-6 انش وتزيل الإعاقات blocks ضمن عملية تسمى الرنين resonance وتؤدي إلى تحسين الدورة الدموية ويحدث الشفاء بشكل طبيعي كل هذه الأمور قد تحدث خلال شهر إلى ستة شهور من الاستخدام ويعتمد ذلك على صحة الشخص ومقدار السموم في جسمه وباستثناء الشمس التي لها الدور الأساسي في بث الأشعة تحت الحمراء فان أجسامنا واجسام الحيوانات والأملاح والمعادن قادرة على إنتاج الأشعة تحت الحمراء في ظروف خاصة لهذا تسمى أشعة الحياه لذلك الدجاجة ترقد على بيضها وتبث الأشعة تحت الحمراء لفترة من الزمن حتى يفقس البيض نعم إنها تستعمل الأشعة تحت الحمراء التي وهبها الله لها لادارة وظيفة طبيعية لم تكن نعير لها اهتماما أو ندرسها بشكل افضل هذه الأشعة تحول بياض وصفار البيض داخل البيضة إلى الألبومين ثم تتطور إلى أوعية دموية واعصاب وهيكل عظمي وقلب 00الخ
وتعطي الحياه للكتاكيت حتى تعيش إلى جانب أمها بعد تفقيس البيض لهذا تأثير الأشعة تحت الحمراء هام وعظيم نعم إن أجسامنا قادرة على إنتاج الأشعة تحت الحمراء وهذه العملية تسمى genetic ray
كثافة الأشعة المنتجة من الجسم تختلف من شخص لاخر وعندما تكون هذه الأشعة قليلة فان كثير من الأمراض تصيب الجسم وتأتى الشيخوخة مبكرة ويكون الموت هو المنتظر لا محالة عندما يكون إنتاج الجسم من الأشعة تحت الحمراء تساوي صفرا لهذا فان الجسم البشري يحتاج إلى التزود الدائم من الأشعة تحت الحمراء من الطبيعة ألام لتقوية الأشعة الموجودة داخل أجسامنا التعرض الدائم للشمس يغطي أجسامنا الصحة والعافية لذلك نحس بالحيوية بعد التعرض لحمام شمسي من ناحية فيزيائية فان الأشعة تحت الحمراءfir هي شكل من أشكال الضوء وهو غير مرئي وهو يسمى الضوء الغير مرئي وهو يمتلك خصائص الضوء وله طول موجي محدود وهو يشبه الطيف الكهرومغناطيسي وهو يسير في خطوط مستقيمة وهو ينعكس وينكسر وعندما يصطدم بأجسامنا يحدث ذبذبات شبيهه بذبذبات جسم الإنسان وتمتص من الجسم وهو أيضا يمتلك طاقة طبيعية حيث يسبب سخونة الجسم

موانع الاستعمال 
-الشخص الذي عنده زراعة عضو 0
-الشخص الذي مركب منظم للقلب 
-من يعاني من قصور كلوي شديد ويتطلب دخوله المستشفى .


----------



## المهندس المسلم. (3 أبريل 2006)

ثم تبين أن السيراميك الحيوي يعالج الكثير الكثير من الأمراض
إذن هذا العلاج كان سرا عسكريا فضائيا وهو الآن في متناول يدك
في هذا الزمان نحن نختلف كثيرا في حياتنا عن حياة أجدادنا السابقين حيث كانوا يعملون ويعيشون تحت أشعة الشمس مباشرة لهذا كانت أجسامهم سليمة وقوية
ومناعتهم شديدة ضد الأمراض وكانوا يعيشون ويعمرون طويلا
هذا الشيء نفتقده الآن فنحن إما في المنزل أو في المكتب
لقد كانوا يستحمون ويشربون من مياه البرك والأنهار والجداول والينابيع والتي هي غنية
بالأشعة تحت الحمراء بفضل تعرضها للشمس
نحن ابتعدنا كثيرا عن الشمس وأشعتها وهذا يقلل من وظائف الأوعية الدموية وحركة السائل الليمفاوي في أجسامنا
وأجسامنا أصبحت ضعيفة ومعرضة لكثير من الآفات والأمراض
إذن هل هناك بديل لعدم التعرض لأشعة الشمس نعم انه السيراميك الحيوي
طب المستقبل
قم بحماية نفسك من جميع الأمراض التعرض الدائم للأشعة تحت الحمراء
في جميع أعضاء الجسم تلعب الدورة الدموية دورا هاما وخاصة الدورة الدموية الصغرى هذه الدورة هي أساس الحياه وان حدث وتعطلت فان المرض والموت سوف يطرقان الباب فعندما يحدث بعض الخلل في هذه الدورة فان آفات وامراض شديدة سوف تصيب الجسم الأشعة تحت الحمراء تهتز بذبذبات تشبه ما في الجسم البشري وتمتص من الجسم وتؤدي إلى تنشيط الخلايا وتنشيط الدورة الدموية الصغرى وأيضا هي تنظم تدفق الدم وتؤدي إلى تحسين الصحة لهذا فان الأشعة تحت الحمراء تؤدي إلى تحسين الدورة الدموية في الجسم بشكل معني لهذا إن وجدت دورة دموية صغرى جيدة فانه لن يكون هناك مرض أو آفة في الجسم أو حتى فرصة لحدوث مرض ومن هذا نفهم انه باستطاعتنا أن نمنع حدوث جميع الأمراض حتى السرطانية منها
هل تعلم أن طول الأوعية الدموية في الجسم تصل إلى 60000 الف كيلو متر وهل تعلم أن عدد الشعيرات الدموية والأوردة انه يفوق عدد شعر رأسك 7 مرات الدم يجب أن يسير ويتدفق ضمن هذه الأوعية بشكل مستمر وبدون عوائق ولكن الكولسترول والسموم تتخزن في بطانة تلك الأوعية بعد عمليات الايض وتتراكم داخل الأوردة مما يؤدي إلى إعاقة سريان الدم بشكل طبيعي وعندما تحدث إعاقة سريان الدم يحدث المرض قد تساعد الأدوية في المعالجة أحيانا 
ولكن فقط الأشعة تحت الحمراء قادرة على الاختراق لمسافة 4-6 انش وتزيل الإعاقات blocks ضمن عملية تسمى الرنين resonance وتؤدي إلى تحسين الدورة الدموية ويحدث الشفاء بشكل طبيعي كل هذه الأمور قد تحدث خلال شهر إلى ستة شهور من الاستخدام ويعتمد ذلك على صحة الشخص ومقدار السموم في جسمه وباستثناء الشمس التي لها الدور الأساسي في بث الأشعة تحت الحمراء فان أجسامنا واجسام الحيوانات والأملاح والمعادن قادرة على إنتاج الأشعة تحت الحمراء في ظروف خاصة لهذا تسمى أشعة الحياه لذلك الدجاجة ترقد على بيضها وتبث الأشعة تحت الحمراء لفترة من الزمن حتى يفقس البيض نعم إنها تستعمل الأشعة تحت الحمراء التي وهبها الله لها لادارة وظيفة طبيعية لم تكن نعير لها اهتماما أو ندرسها بشكل افضل هذه الأشعة تحول بياض وصفار البيض داخل البيضة إلى الألبومين ثم تتطور إلى أوعية دموية واعصاب وهيكل عظمي وقلب 00الخ
وتعطي الحياه للكتاكيت حتى تعيش إلى جانب أمها بعد تفقيس البيض لهذا تأثير الأشعة تحت الحمراء هام وعظيم نعم إن أجسامنا قادرة على إنتاج الأشعة تحت الحمراء وهذه العملية تسمى genetic ray
كثافة الأشعة المنتجة من الجسم تختلف من شخص لاخر وعندما تكون هذه الأشعة قليلة فان كثير من الأمراض تصيب الجسم وتأتى الشيخوخة مبكرة ويكون الموت هو المنتظر لا محالة عندما يكون إنتاج الجسم من الأشعة تحت الحمراء تساوي صفرا لهذا فان الجسم البشري يحتاج إلى التزود الدائم من الأشعة تحت الحمراء من الطبيعة ألام لتقوية الأشعة الموجودة داخل أجسامنا التعرض الدائم للشمس يغطي أجسامنا الصحة والعافية لذلك نحس بالحيوية بعد التعرض لحمام شمسي من ناحية فيزيائية فان الأشعة تحت الحمراءfir هي شكل من أشكال الضوء وهو غير مرئي وهو يسمى الضوء الغير مرئي وهو يمتلك خصائص الضوء وله طول موجي محدود وهو يشبه الطيف الكهرومغناطيسي وهو يسير في خطوط مستقيمة وهو ينعكس وينكسر وعندما يصطدم بأجسامنا يحدث ذبذبات شبيهه بذبذبات جسم الإنسان وتمتص من الجسم وهو أيضا يمتلك طاقة طبيعية حيث يسبب سخونة الجسم

موانع الاستعمال 
-الشخص الذي عنده زراعة عضو 0
-الشخص الذي مركب منظم للقلب 
-من يعاني من قصور كلوي شديد ويتطلب دخوله المستشفى .


----------



## المهندس المسلم. (3 أبريل 2006)

*تقنيات متطوره في تحلية المياه بالأغشيه*

تقنيات متطوره 
ابتكرت شركة تقنيات مسار العالمية تقنيات متطورة في تحلية المياه بالأغشية. تعتمد هذه التقنيات على أنظمة أداء كمبيوتر حديثة وفعالة صممت لمحطات تحلية المياه بواسطة الأغشية مثل التناضح العكسي وغيرها. ويمكن لهذه الأنظمة التنبؤ بحدوث الترسبات الكيماوية والبيولوجية على سطح الأغشية على الفور وبحسب أداء المحطة التشغيلي الفعلي ساعة بساعة. ويسمح هذا للمشغل بتصحيح المشكلة بسرعة قبل انخفاض الإنتاج وزيادة ملوحة المياه العذبة المنتجة، وتوقف المحطة لفترة طويلة بهدف التنظيف 

والصيانة وبالتالي ارتفاع كلفتها اليومية بشكل كبير ومفاجئ. كما تقدم الشركة خدمات استشارية متخصصة لمحطات التناضح العكسي، وتنظم دورات تدريبية مكثفة في تقنيات تحلية المياه بالأغشية مع مشاركتها في مؤتمرات التحلية العالمية. يمكن الحصول على هذه الدورات مسجلة على أقراص مدمجة، بهدف الدراسة أو إجراء البحوث أو لاعتمادها كمرجع عملي . 

عن موقع مسارات لتقنية المياه


----------



## المهندس المسلم. (3 أبريل 2006)

*بعض فلاتر المياه خطر على صحة الإنسان*




حذرت مديرة برنامج المياه في (مؤسسة الكويت للتقدم العلمي) الدكتورة / فاطمة العوضي ، من استخدام برادات المياه التي تحتوي على أجهزة تناضح عكسي وجهاز تعقيم ؛ لخطورتها على صحة الإنسان . وذكرت في ندوة - نظمتها (مؤسسة الكويت للتقدم العلمي) ؛ حول خطورة الممارسات التجارية الخاطئة في أنظمة المياه المنزلية - الممارسات التجارية الخاطئة التي تروج لها شركات أنظمة المياه المنزلية ، والغش والتدليس الذي تمارسه على الناس . كما انتقدت إتاحة المجال أمام المعلنين ؛ للإعلان عن بيع بعض أجهزة فلاتر المياه ، وادعائهم بأنها مرخصة من وزارة الصحة ، فضلا عن مزاعمهم بأنها تعمل على تنشط جزيئات الماء ، وزيادة الأكسجين في الجسم . وتطرقت الدكتورة العوضي إلى مخاطر استخدام جهاز التناضح العكسي، حيث قالت : " إنه يقوم على نزع الأملاح المعدنية : الكالسيوم والبوتاسيوم والنيتروجين والمغنيسيوم من جسم الإنسان ، إضافة إلى إنتاجها مياه خالية من الأملاح المقطرة ، وعدم مطابقتها للمواصفات العالمية لمياه الشرب التي حددتها (منظمة الصحة العالمية) . ولفتت النظر إلى مدى خطورة استخدام جهاز التبادل الأيوني - الذي تروج له إحدى الشركات التجارية حاليا - 

حيث كشفت عن احتوائه على فلتر يقوم بإزالة الكالسيوم والماغنسيوم ، واستبدالها بالصوديم ، حيث يجعل المياه غير قادرة على إزالة الصابون من الجسم أثناء الاستحمام ، أو أثناء غسيل اليد ؛ مما يودي إلى حكة في الجسم وأمراض جلدية مختلفة " . 

وأشارت العوضي إلى : " إن من أهم الأسباب التي أدت إلى وجود هذه الممارسات : تساهل الجهات الرقابية في الترخيص لمثل هذه النشاطات دون متابعتها ، إضافة إلى عدم معرفة المواطن بكيفية إنتاج المياه بدولة الكويت ، وكيفية ضبط الجودة في المختبرات ، ومتابعتها حتى وصولها للمستهلك " .

من جهته قال مدير (إدارة موارد المياه) في (معهد الأبحاث العلمية) الدكتور / محمد الراشد - في ورقة العمل التي قدمها بعنوان (مخرجات الفلاتر التجارية وآثارها الصحية) - : " إن مفهوم التناضح العكسي ، يعتمد على تعريض المياه المالحة لضغط شديد ؛ لتعبر المياه العذبة منها خلال الغشاء شبه النفاذ ، تاركة وراءها الأملاح والملوثات ، إضافة إلى أن استخدام مثل هذه الفلاتر مع مياه عذبة أصلا ، يفقدها العناصر والأملاح الضرورية للجسم " .

هذا ، وقد نوه الراشد إلى المخاطر الصحية لمخرجات الفلاتر التجارية ، مبينا الاكتفاء " بشرب المياه المقطرة (الخالية من الأملاح) ، من الممكن أن يكون خطيرا لفقدها لعناصر الصوديم والبوتاسيم والكلورايد ، والعناصر النادرة كـالماغنسيوم في جسم الإنسان بشكل سريع ؛ مما قد يسبب اختلال في ضربات القلب وارتفاع ضغط الدم " . 

الكويت - كونا


----------



## المهندس المسلم. (3 أبريل 2006)

*مواصفات مياه الشرب*

هذه مواصفات الصحة العالمية وكذلك المواصفات الخليجية والسعودية لمياه الشرب والمعتمدة منذ عام 2000م ولم يحصل عليها تغيير يذكر حسب علمي وهناك الكثير من المواصفات الامريكية والاربية المتعددة والتي قد يتم التغيير عليها بصفة شبه سنوية وهنا نرجو ممن لديه اي مواصفة الايبخل بها علينا لتتم الفائدة للجميع .


----------



## أبـو عمـــر (3 أبريل 2006)

أثابك الله ... وزادك علما فوق علمك ..

جزاك الله خير


----------



## waelhekal (14 مايو 2006)

ممكن المساعدة في كيفية تصميم محطة ال Ro


----------



## م ب (25 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## منعم اليمني (27 يوليو 2006)

*السلام عليكم*

شكرا جدا جدا


----------



## عبد الجبار (17 أكتوبر 2006)

والله يا جماعة انا عندما كتبت الموضوع كنت لا اتوقع انه يكبر لهذه الدرجة 

وجزاكم الله خيرا جميعا وخاصة المهندس محمد سامح


----------



## مهندس 2006 (19 أكتوبر 2006)

الدكتور حسن البنا له كتاب رائع اسمه water desalination technology
بالعربي رائع جداا ومشكور اخوي على الموضوع


----------



## dhk71 (19 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكوووووووووووور.


----------



## عبد الجبار (20 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكور يا اخى مهندس 2006 على هذه المعلومة


----------



## فيصل التميمي (21 أكتوبر 2006)

الله يجزيكم الخير


----------



## chemical82 (1 ديسمبر 2006)

الله يجازيك بكل خير


----------



## فيصل التميمي (10 ديسمبر 2006)

وين المشاركات الحلوة يا احلى مهندسين 

اريد منكم تامساعده في كيف اوصل ال Ibwa

وكيف احافظ على المحطه لاطول عمر


----------



## ekaaxplod (12 ديسمبر 2006)

على فكرة الموضوع بتاع بعض فلاتر المياه خطر منقول من مجاة المياه وهذا للامانه واللهى


----------



## shamshadi (13 ديسمبر 2006)

*الشكر كل الشكر*

السلام عليكم
إنه موضوع هام جداً

جزاك الله كل خير.


----------



## عماد ممدوح (26 ديسمبر 2006)

*تطاير الكلور*

*أخي محمد بن سامح وكل من لديه الرد*
أفادكم الله عندي إستفسار
ذكرت أن الكلور يمتلك خاصية البقاء في المياه ولكني أواجه في عملي شيئا اخر
أرجو من الله أن يكون لديك تفسير له ألا وهو أنني أقوم بحقن مادة الصوديوم هيبوكلوريت مذابة في الماء على خزانات سعة 6000م مكعب (محطة تحلية بنظام الـ RO)
وتكون كمية الكلور المقاسة بعد الخزان مباشرة 1-1.5 PPM 
وأقوم بعد ذلك بالضخ على شبكة مياه, المشكلة أن كمية الكلور المقاسة في المياه
تتناقص وتنعدم مع المسافة أي أن الكلور يختفي من المياه مما يسبب مشاكل لا حصر لها
أرجو إفادتي بأسباب ما أسميه بتطاير الكلور 
وبصوره عامه ما الأسباب التي من الممكن ان تستهلك الكلور
وهل منها تواجد حديد أو قلة قيمة الـ pH أو وجود تلوث أرجو إفادتي على وجه السرعة
وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## داربين (28 فبراير 2007)

*استفسار*

هل من الممكن اعاده استخدام المياه الناتجة من عمليات التنشيط لمحطات معالجو المياه ( محطة نزع الاملاح ) ( محطة نزع العسر ) ؟ واذا كان الجواب نعم ارجو اعطائي الطريقة بشكل بسيط وميسر ؟



ولكم تحياتي 

داربين


----------



## يحي الحربي (28 فبراير 2007)

شكرا على الموقع
بالمناسبة لابد من التسجيل للاستفادة واسم المستخدم لا يقبل العربي.....لازم تكتبه بالانجليزي
المفروض مع تطور البرمجة اننا قد تجاوزنا هذه المرحلة....كما هو موجود بهذا المنتدى
والسلام


----------



## خالـد (28 فبراير 2007)

شكرا لكم علي هالمعلومات القيمه و بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## محمد زيدان القيسي (1 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله ب الدكتور حسن البنا وأرجو منه أن يقدم لنا عمل مماثل ولاكن يتضمن حسابات وتصاميم منظومة معالجة المياه أبتداءا من مصدر المياه والى خزان المنتج وحسب الطاقة المطلوبة capacity
مع الشكر لكل الجهود .


----------



## أبوعلي الكيماوي (3 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مصافي الجنوب (3 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته الاستاذ الفاضل لك والى كل من ساهم في هذا الموضوع كل الاعتزاز والتقدير واتمنى المزيد عن هذا الموضوع لانه موضوع حيوي ويجب العمل على تطويره وزيادة معدلات الانتاج من طاقات المياه الصالحة للشرب من المياه المالحة


----------



## ابو يزن العسيري (5 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا لك اخي صاحب الموضوع.

والشكر للدكتور حسن البنا فقد كنت احد تلاميذه بجامعة الملك عبدالعزيز لمادة التحلية وكان من احسن الناس علما واغزرهم علما وتواضعا .نفع الله بعلمه امة الاسلام.

شكرا.


----------



## الطويل (11 يناير 2008)

الف الف الف شكر


----------



## المصمم الكيميائى (12 يناير 2008)

اخى ابو يزن كيف يمكننى الحصول على كتاب الدكتور حسن


----------



## عبد الجبار (13 يناير 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا أخوانى

والآن تقريبا الدكتور حسن البنا غير موجود بمصر

فنسأل الله أن يحفظه ويبارك فيه وفى المسلمين


----------



## ايمن حسين (25 مارس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على مجهودكم


----------



## أحـمـد جـلال (16 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أعزائى أعضاء المنتدى 

علماً بأننى لست مهندساً ولكنى من المهتمين بالطاقة الجديدة والمتجددة وخاصة مجال تحلية المياه
وقد وفقنى الله فى (فكرة أو تصميم) 

أرجو أن ينال قراءتكم وآراءكم
والسلام ختام


----------



## wajdi haj ali (23 سبتمبر 2009)

ارجو المساعده في كيفية تصميم water treatement machine


----------



## السورى محمد (23 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكورين جميعا بارك الله فيكم


----------



## السورى محمد (23 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكورين جميعا على الافداه


----------



## ايمن حسين (31 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## نونة2 (31 أغسطس 2010)

سلام عليكم
ممكن من فضلك تساعدنى اعرف محطات تحلية المياة فى مصر وتليفوناتها
وهل ممكن معرفة عدد المنبرينات المستخدمة فيها
يا ريت تفيدنى مع خالص الشكر


----------



## فارس الكيمياء (1 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
بالنسبه للكلور فهو فعلا يتطاير ويؤثر فى ذلك عدة عوامل منها الوقت الذى يمكثه فى الماء والمسافه اكيد التى تتحرك فيها المياه بالمواسير ولذلك يمكن عمل عدة نقاط لضخ الكولور اى بمعنى كل مثلا مسافه معينه تعتمد على الفحص عندما يقل فيها نسبه الكولور لابد من وجود محطه ضخ اخرى لاعاده الضخ ولا بد من من عمل زراعه للبكتريا فى هذه النقطه لمعرفه التلوث وتحديد كميه الكولور المضحخ كما قلنا على حسب الوقت والمسافه
انا بعمل بمصنع مياه بالرياض وكنت اريد التعاون على حد علمى 
(أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ............ المشرف مهندس المحبة)


----------



## فارس الكيمياء (1 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
عندى معلومات عن جهاز ضخ وحقن الاملاح وكنت اريد ان نبدا فى نقاش هذا الموضوع لانه هام جدا
لاننا هنا فى الرياض بدأنا فيه لحل مشكله البروميد واعتقد الكثير يعلم هذه المشكله ايه رايكم 
فارس الكيمياء اسكندرانى من البيطاش


----------



## رضا النفراوى (10 يناير 2011)

برجاء التفضل بشرح "دراسة حالة عن تحلية المياه ب med وباستخدام المركزات الشمسية
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## سيف كاطع (22 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم بارك الله بالاستاذ الفاضل حسن البنا ارجو الاجابة ومعرفة حسابات او الكمية المضافة لخزان سعته45كالون ماءمن مادة هايبو كلورات الكالسيوم لتعقيم مياه الشرب ومن ثم حقنه بمنظومة دوزنك الى خزان سعته 2000كالون علما ان الماء المنتج من محطة ro قبل التعقيم يمر بمرحلة الفلترة ثم بمرحلة السوفتنر (رزن كتايون الصوديوم)ثم تدخل محطة التناضح العكسي مع التقدير0


----------



## خلوف العراقي (24 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد قحطان (2 مارس 2011)

نموذج تصميم خزانات مياة الشرب المغلقة


----------



## أيمن السيد جوده (13 أبريل 2011)

شكرا علي المعلومات القيمة


----------



## م باسل وردان (16 أغسطس 2011)

الله يعطيك الف عافية
ويجزاك الخير


----------



## medhatzaki (6 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم.........


----------



## eng dola (17 سبتمبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا
كل الشكر والتقدير*​


----------



## أبو المصطفى (21 نوفمبر 2011)

يعطيك الله الصحة والعافية


----------



## كيرو عبده (26 يناير 2012)

thanks


----------



## ENG.NHN (13 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

فضلا و ليس أمراً...

اعطوني رابط للدخول لموقع الاستاذ حسن البنا...لانني لم استطع الدخول له​


----------



## محمد شاكر عوض الله (14 يناير 2014)

[السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

ارجو من استاتذتى المهندسين الموجودين ف المنتدى عن كيفية تنفيذ شبكة صرف صحى ( دور المهندس التنفيذى فى تنفيذ شبكة صرف صحى ) من البداية وحتى النهاية . علشان انا لسة متخرج ومشتغلتش خالص 
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## alshawky (11 مارس 2014)

جزاكم الله خير يا اخي


----------



## abdeldayem (27 يونيو 2014)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## Shikoooooo (6 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohra78 (27 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم الاحوة الكرام الرجاء مدي بايميل الدكتور حسن البنا حتي استفيد منه وهل هو موجود في السعودية ام مصر


----------



## moshra78 (27 سبتمبر 2014)

الرجاء من الاخوة الكرام 
الافادة في مراكز تدريب في تحلية المياه


----------

